# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχή Πανικού & Αγοραφοβία >  ΠΑΝΙΚΟΣ...ΠΑΝΙΚΟΣ... ΠΑΝΙΚΟΣ...

## thura7

Καλησπερα σε ολους.. ειμαι νεοσ μελος στο forum και παλιο μελος των κρισεων πανικου και της αγοραφοβιας.. θα ηθελα πολυ να μοιραστουμε τις ιστοριες μας... ας ενωθουμε ολοι οι πανικοβλητοι λοιπον... :cool:

----------


## thura7

λοιπον... θελω τη βοηθεια σας... ειμαι πιο χαλια απο ποτε... δε ξερω τι να κανω..εχω απελπιστει... θα σας πω την ιστορια απο την αρχη... στα 19 μου ξεκινησαν οι κρισεισ πανικου με αγοραφοβια.. το αντιλιφθηκα αμεσως και ξεκινησαν ψυχοθεραπεια και φαρμακευτικη αγωγη.. μεσα σε λιγους μηνεσ ειχαν ολα σχεδον επανελθει... ημουν μια χαρα... ηταν ενασ εφιαλτης και τελειωσε ελεγα... η ζωη μου αρχισε να παιρνει νοημα ξανα.. δε σας κρυβω οτι παντα ειχα ενα φοβο μηπως ξαναεπιστρεψουν... αλλα οταν ηταν ενταξει... μετα απο 5 χρονια ομωσ κ μετα απο διαφορεσ καταστασεισ στρεσογονεσ θα ελεγα επεστρεψαν οι κρισεισ πανικου κ η αγοραφοβια πιο δυνατες και ισχυρεσ απο ποτε.. οχι θεε μου παλι... τι αμαρτιεσ πληρωνω ελεγα... και ετσι η ζωη μου γινεται ανω κατω παλι... ετσι λοιπον λεω δε θα με βαλει κατω αυτο .. πρεπει να σκεφτω τι πρεπει να κανω.. παω σε ψυχιατρο και μου δινει φαρμακευτικη αγωγη.. αυτο εγινε περισυ αρχεσ ιουνιου.. κλεινομαι στο σπιτι.. δε δουλευα ευτυχως.. δε μπορουσα να πας πουθενα.. ουτε στην εξωπορτα.. αρχιζω την αγωγη... καλυτερευω καπως κ ετσι ξεκιναω δειλα δειλα να βγαινω.. στη αρχη ειχα φοβο κρισεισ αλλα δε το βαζα κατω.. τον αυγουστο λοιπον λεω πρεπει να κανω κ ψυχοθεραπειεσ.. βρισκω ενα καλο ψυχολογο και ξεκιναω συνεδριεσ απο σεμπτεμβρη..ολα εδειχναν να κυλουν ρολοι.. εβγαινα εξω μονη μου , με φιλες, πηγαινα ταξιδια... ειχα διαθεση γενικωσ... κ εκει που ολα βαδιζαν ρολοι τσουυυυυυπ να τεσ παλι... η αληθεια ειναι οτι συναιβησαν πολλα εκεινη τη περιοδο κ σε συνδυασμο με τη διακοπη φαρμακων εκανα μπαμ.... και αρχισα να κλεινομαι παλι μεσα σιγα σιγα μεχρι που κλειστηκα τελειωσ.. το μονο που κανω τωρα ειναι καμια βολτα με το αμαξι και οχι μονη μου κ οχι σε ωρεσ αιχμης..τιποτα αλλο... και επισησ τισ τελευταιεσ 2 βδομαδεσ δε εχω διαθεση για τιποτα.. ουτε να σηκωθω απο το κρεβατι.. η ψυχολογια μου ειναι στο πατο.. ημουν ενα ατομο αισιοδοξο γεματο ζωη ολο γελιο και τωρα επεσα πατω.. δε το συγχωρω στον εαυτο μου.... 
μεγαλο το μηνυμα μου και να φανταστειται τα λεω και περιληπτικα.. ευχαριστω για την υπομονη σας..περιμενω απαντησεισ σασ και τις δικιεσ σας ¨ιστοριες¨ ..

----------


## paoki

έχεις καταχρησεις στην ζωή σου, πχ αλκοόλ καπνό νακρωτικά είτε στο παρελθόν είτε τώρα?

----------


## thura7

[QUOTE=paoki;485613]έχεις καταχρησεις στην ζωή σου, πχ αλκοόλ καπνό νακρωτικά είτε στο παρελθόν είτε τωρα?

οχι.. ποτε καταχρησεις...

----------


## anxious4ever

ωραια..διαβασα το μνμμα σου κ θελω να πω οτι σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα μιας κ γω τα χω περασει σε τραγικο βαθμο κ τα περασα κ παλι τωρα..τον ματωμενο απριλη(ετσι τον ονομασα χα).
κοιτα απο οτι εχω καταλαβει γενικως απο μενα ειναι οτι ανηξκω σε μια μεριδα ανθρωπων οι οποιοι αντιδρουν ετσι σε καποιες στρεσογονες καταστασεις.
στην ουσια ο πανικος ειναι εσωτερικη συγγρουση με το εγω μας.μια μαχη.ισως επειδη δεν μας εμαθαν ή δεν μαθαμε να ανεργοποιουμε σωστους μηχανισμους αμυνας απεναντι στις δυσκολιες τις ζωης.
ειναι κατι που οταν το παθαινεις ερχεται ξανα με κατι δυσαρεστο.το επαθα στα 17 μετα σε εναν χωρισμο, μετα στον θανατο του πατερα μου κ τωρα που θελω να προχωρησω σε σσοβαρα θεματα στην ζωη μου.
το παν ειναι να το αναγνωρισεις , να συγχωρησεις τον εαυτο σου που βιωνει ολο αυτο, να το αποδεχτεις κ να τον βοηθας.
βοηθεια σημαινει ισως φαρμακοθεραπεια(αντικαταθ ιπτικα) και σιγουρα ψυχοθεραπεια.
το προβλημα δεν θα φυγει τελειως.απλα θα μαθεις να το διαχειριζεσαι κ να το αποδεχεσαι οταν συμβαινει.
κλαταρουμε.αυτο ειναι ολο.μπλοκαρουμε. τα χανουμε.πνιγομαστε.
η καταλληλη μεθοδος ψυχοθεραπειας για τον πανικο ειναι η γνωσιακη- συμπεριφοριστικη ψυχοθεραπεια.
θα το διαβασεις παντου αυτο.καποιες επισης ασκησεις χαλρωσης κ πολλη γιογκα.
οταν νιωθεις ασχημα νιωσε ασχημα, μην αντιστεκεσαι.απλα βαλε ενα προγραμμα στην ζωη σου.καποια δραστηριοτητα κ σιγα σιγα θα συνελθεις ξανα.
παιρνεις ισως κ καποιο αντικαταθλιπτικο αυτην την περιοδο?συνεχιζεις τις συνεδριες?

----------


## thura7

/Καλημερα μπουμ... εχω διαβασει την ιστορια σου και ηθελα πολυ να μιλησουμε.... γνωριζω οτι ολο αυτο ειναι μια αμυνα μασ... αλλα ποσο πια? σε καθε σοβαρο θεμα θα εμφανιζονται? εχω παι πολυ πισω τη ζωη μου....δε εχω υπομονη.... αυτο με τα φαρμακα το σκεφτηκα κ εγω... ειχα παρει περισι τον ιοθνιο για λιγουσ μηνεσ.. δε ξερω... εγω με δυσκολια παιρνω ντεπον.. γενιικα δε παιρνω φαρμακα... απο τη μια λεω θα με βοηθησουν.. απο την ααλλη λεω οχι θα το παλεψεισ... δε ξερω... θελω να το ξεπερασω ..αυτο μονο.. τεταρτη εχω ψυχωθεραπεια και θα το συζητησω το θεμα το φαρμακων... πφφφφφφφφφφ...ολα μαυρα... παω ασορτι με το καιρο μαλλον... χε χε...

----------


## anxious4ever

κοιτα..δεν θελω να σε απογοητευσω.οταν ο γιατρος μου λεει οτι πρεπει να παρω αντικαταθλιπτικα δεν φερνω αντιρρηση καταρχην γιατι δεν αντεχω κ δευτερον ξερω οτι δεν κανουν εξαρτηση.ισα ισα βοηθανε να ανακαμψεις κ να δουλεψεις τα προβληματα σου.
το ξερεις οτι εμενα ο γιατρος μου ειπε να παρω το αντικαταθλιπτικο πρωτα και μετα απο 1 μηνα να επεξεργαστουμε τα προβληματα μας.
γιατι επρεπε να ηρεμησω.οσο ημουν με παροξυσμικο στρες δεν μπορουσα να σκεφτω, να παω δουλεια γενικα τιποτα.
τωρα ειμαι καλυτερα μετα απο 2 μηνες αντικαταθλιπτικου.οχι κατι αλλο.μονο αυτο.εγω δεν θελω τα αγχολυτικα γιατι προκαλουν εξαρτηση κ καταστολη.
μην ανησυχεις , οπως το περασες παλια ετσι θα περασει κ τωρα.
πρεπει να το αποδεχτεις ομως.ακουγεσαι σαν να μην το εχει δεχτει ολο αυτο.
κ αυτο ειναι το πρωτο πραμα που πρεπει να κανεις.για να γινει συμμαχος σου.

----------


## thura7

ναι το γνωριζω... και εγω ξεκινησα μετα απο 2 μηνεσ να μιλαω... δε μπορουσα.. ξερω οτι δε προκαλουν εθισμο... αλλα ρε γαμωτο παλιιιιιιιιιι??? αγχολυτικα δε εχω παρει ποτε.. μονο αντικαταθλιπτικα... και εχεισ δικιο βρε μπουμ.. ΟΧΙ ΔΕ ΤΟ ΕΧΩ ΔΕΧΤΕΙ... Ξερω οτι ειναι λαθος.. Αλλα δε μπορω να το αποδεχτω.. ουτε να συγχωρησω τον εαυτο μου που απο ενας δυναμικος και χαρουμενος ανθρωπος ξεπεσα ετσι... οοοολη η ζωη μου εχει παει πισω... και δε ειμαι και κανα μωρακι.. παιρνω και αλλουσ μαζι μου.. με καταλαβαινεις??

----------


## anxious4ever

νταξει..δεν μπορεις απλα να πεις οτι ιενια η γριπη της ψυχης σου?αν εχει γριπη το σωμα δεν καθεσαι για ξεκουραση κ περιμενεις να ανακαμψεις?
αν σκεφτεις οτι αυτο συμβαινει στο 70% του πλυθησμου ας πουμε δε σε κανει να μη νιωθεις μονη?
σκεψου κ αλλους που εχουν χειροτερρα προβληματα υγειας.
ειναι κατι που ξεπερνιεται.χαλαρωσε λιγο.σκεψου το.πες "ετσι ειμαι εγω, θα το ξεπερασω"
κ θα δεις κ αυτο θα σταματησει να σε πιανει.μονο αν το πιασεις κ βαδισεται χερι χερι θα σου περασει.
θελω να δεις ενα βιντεο στο youtube, ειναι μικρο κ λεγεται "i had a black dog, hiw name was depression"
δες το κ πες μου.δες στο τελος πως το αποδεχεται αυτος που το εχει αυτο και πως το ξεπερναει.ειναι μονο 10 λεπτα βιντεο.ισως κ λιγοτερο.
δες το αξιζει.

----------


## thura7

το θεμα ειναι οτι περισι οταν μουν ξαναηρθαν ειπα αυτο το πραγμα που λες εσυ τωρα... και βαδιζα πολυ καλα.. απο το φλεβαρη που ξεκινησε η κατρακυλα προσπαθησα μια χαλια προσπαθησα 2 χαλια... ε και μετα το χαοσ... κουραστηκα... ποσο ακομα?? δε εχω αλλες αντοχες... το μονο θετικο σ ολο αυτο ειναι οτι απο χτεσ που μπηκα σε αυτο το φορουμ και διαβασα εσενα και αλλουσ πηρα δυναμη απο τα λογια σας ...γι αυτο και αποφασισα να γινω μελος... 
to videaki θα το βαλω τωρα ....

----------


## anxious4ever

αν δεις οτι εισαι τοσο χαλια κ ακομα χειροτερα παρε αντικαταθλιπτικο παντα με την συμβουλη του γιατρου σου φυσικα!

----------


## thura7

BOOM το ειδα το βιντεακι... καταπληκτικο και με πολυ νοημα... μακαρι να ηταν πιο ευκολο η ανοδος των σκαλοπατιων στην πορεια των κρισεων...

----------


## thura7

το σκεφτηκα αυτο με τη φαρμακευτικη αγωγη... και θελω να το συζητησω αυριο στη συνεδρια μου με το ψυχολογο μου... βεβαια οπωσ γνωριζουμε ολοι οι ψυχολογοι δε γραφουν ουτε συστηνουν φαρμακα..και αυτο ειναι ενα θεμα για μενα.. γιατι ολοι οι ψυχιατροι που χω παει ηταν χαλια... δε εμεινα ευχαριστημενη.. και τωρα αμα χρειαστω αγωγη θα πρεπει να ψαξω καλα...πολυ καλα...

----------


## anxious4ever

ειδες στο τελος του βιντεο κ σιγα σιγα πως συμφιλιωθηκε ο ανθρωπος με την καταθλιψη του?
οι κρισεις πανικου δημιουργουν κ καταθλιψη.αυτα πανε χερι χερι.
αν θες ψυχιατρο σου συστηνω τον δικο μου.αν θες πες μου να σου στειλω πμ.αν μενεις αθηνα φυσικα.ειναι νεος, ανοιχτομυαλος κ πολυ καλος.δεν δινει τα φαρμακα καραμελες.παρα μονο ο.τι χειαζεται πραγματικα.

----------


## thura7

ναι το ειδα... και σιγα σιγα πηρε τα πανω του..αρχισε παλι τη φυσιολογικη ζωη του....τελειο βιντεο..

μενω κοντα στην αθηνα.. ο γιατροσ σου δεχεται μεσω SKYPE? ετσι κανω τισ συνεδριεσ γιατι δε θα μπορουσα καθε βδομαδα να πηγαινοερχομαι αθηνα που ειναι ο ψυχολογος και ετσι κανω μεσω skype.. ο γιατροσ σου ομωσ κανει?

----------


## anxious4ever

Ο γιατρος μου ειναι ψυχιατρος-ψυχοθεραπευτης κ κανει γνωσικη- συμπεριφοριστικη ψυχοθεραπεια κ αν χρειαστει δινει κ φαρμακα.
γενικως πρεπει να τον παρεις τηλ για να τον ρωτησεις αν κανει μεσω skype.δεν ξερω.αλλα δεν νομιζω να εχει προβλημα.
αν θες πες μου να σου στειλω το τηλ του.

----------


## thura7

ναι ..φυσικα θελω... στειλε μου πμ και πεσ μου που το βλεπω γιατι δε ξερω..

----------


## anxious4ever

δεν μπορω να σου στειλω.δεν με αφηνει γιατι πρεπει να συμπληρωσεις 50 δημοσιευσεις..οποτε μιλα..χααχ

----------


## thura7

χαχαχαχαχαχα... οκ... για πεσ μου μπουμ για σενα....παρε σειρα για να ξεκινησουμε κουβεντα...χεχε...τουλαχιστο ν να αλληλοβοηθηθουμε..

----------


## anxious4ever

ε τι να σου πω για μενα..τα ξερεις.για να πω κατι θα πω, οτι απο 17 επαθα τρομερες κρισεις πανικου κ κλινικη καταθλιψη, μετα περασαν με ψυχοθεραπεια.εκαν ψυχοθεραπεια 14 χρονια.ολοκληρωσα πριν 3 χρονια.μετα ξαναεπαθα τα ιδια στα 26 μετα απο χωρισμο κ μετα ξανα στα 31 μετα απο θανατο μπαμπα.κ τωρα στα 35 τον απριλη παλι λογω καταστασεων που δεν θελω να πω.
κ ξεκινησα αντικαταθλιπτικα εδω κ 2 μηνες τα παιρνω.σε 30 μερες ενιωσα καλυτερα κ ημουν μια χαρα παλι κανονικη...ξεκινησα κ γνωσιακη πριν 2 μηνες μαζι με τα φαρμακα.
κ προχτες ετυχε κατι κακο κ παλι νιωθω θλιψη αλλα πιο ελεγχομενη.οχι πανικους.
εγω δνε παθαινω πανικους πια.παθαινω παροξυσμικο , διαχυτο κ συνεχομενο στρες για 1 μηνα ας πουμε.κ καταθλιψη μαζι.δεν τρωω, δεν κοιμαμαι, χανω απειρα κιλα κ αρρωσταινω. πλεον κρισεις πανικου δεν εχω.το βιωνω αλλιως.με πρωινο υπαερβολικο στρες.κ ολη την διαρκεια της μερας.
αυτο ειναι χειροτερο απο κρισεις πανικου.

----------


## thura7

πωπω.... αγοραφοβια εχεισ???

----------


## anxious4ever

ΟΧΙ.αγοραφοβια επαθα μονο την πρωτη φορα στα 17.μετα οχι τιποτα.πιο πολυ κλεινω σε στρες κ καταθλιψη.η διαγνωση μου ειναι γενικευμενη αγχωδης διαταραχη και οχι διαταραχη πανικου.
τωρα νιωθω ενα βαρος..πφφφ..θα σκασω..!

----------


## thura7

ελααααααααααααα... ανεβα.....ανεβα..... πεταμε το βαρος στα σκουπιδια....ανασουλεσ.... εγω ευτυχωσ προσ το παρον δε εχω καταθλιψη αλλα δε βλεπω να τη γλυτωνω... εγω διαταραχη πανικου... κ οσο αφορα τον υπνο και τα κιλα μια απο τα ιδια... εχω χασει 7 κιλα σε 2 βδομαδεσ τωρα... ευτυχωσ τον υπνο τον εφτιαξα τισ τελευταιεσ 4 μερεσ.. σου λεω ολη η ζωη μου την εχω παει πολυ πισω... αλλα αυτο που με βασανιζει περισσοτερο απο ολα ειναι η αγοραφοβια...

----------


## anxious4ever

ρε ξεπερνιεται η αγοραφοβια μολις περασει το στρες.δες το λιγο πιο μικρο απο οτι ειναι.ποσο χρονων εισαι?
το χεις πει δεν θυμαμαι.
η ακταθλιψη εχει κ στρες μεσα.ολα μαζι αυτα.νταξει..ειναι ενα ασχημο μειγμα.αλλα πραγματικα δεν ειναι σοβαρα.
ασε εγω απο χτες εχω να φαω.εχασα τον απριλιο 7 κιλα σε 2 εβδομαδες κ εγω κ κατι πηρα οταν συνηλθα.εχθες παλι μετα απο αυτο που εγινε..ουτε νερο δεν θελω να βλεπω.
παλι θα χασω ο.τι πηρα γαμωτο.

----------


## thura7

26 ειμαι.... δε φανταζεσαι ποσο σε καταλαβαινω... αυτο με τα κιλα θετικο το βλεπω αν και δε εχω πολλεσ δυναμεις αφου δε τρωω... πρεπει ομωσ να φασ κατι..γιατι εσυ δουλευεισ..εγω καθομαι στο κρεβατι ... πιεσ ενα φυσικο χυμο πορτοκαλι... ειναι πολυ ασχημο ολο αυτο... η καθημερινοτητα σου πωσ ειναι??

----------


## anxious4ever

οχι νταξει.προσπαθω να τρωω.τον απριλη δεν ετρωγα καθολου.σημερα κ χτες ενιωσα μονο οτι δεν θελω να φαω.
τα πρωινα μεχρι τις 5 ειμαι δουλεια.γραφειο.οποτε οκ.κ τα απογευματα σπιτι αν κ εχω καποιες δραστηριοτητες.γενικως εγω απο τοτε που εκλεισα 30 μερες με το αντικαταθλιπτικο εχω επανελθει.κ η στενοχωρια που νιωθω τωρα ειναι πιο cool.μου ρχεται μεν να σκασω ωρες ωρες αλλα η καθημερινοτητα μου συνεχιζεται κανονικα.
ετυχαν πολλα κ ειναι λογικο να αντιδρω ετσι πιστευω.αυτο που δεν αντεχω ειναι το στρες.
το στρες μου δεν παλευεται,με παραλυει, το οποιο τωρα δνε το εχω.μονο εχθες το πρωι κ σημερα το ειχα επειδη εγινε αυτο το κακο.
αλλα δεν κραταει πολυ μαλλον λογω του αντικταθλιπτικου.εχει φερει καποια ισορροπια το φαρμακο στον εγκεφαλο..αλλιως θα σου λεγα εγω τωρα πως θα ημουν.
παντως νιωθεις οτι εχεις λαλησει οταν συμβαινουν ολα αυτα.
απορω πως μερικοι ανθρωποι περνουν τις στενοχωριες τους τοσο νορμαλ...κ μεις καταρρεουμε γαμωτο.εσυ πρεπει να βγεις απο το κρεβατι..εστω κ με το ζορι.φορα κ χαορυμενα χρωματα.βαλε αρωματα στον χωρο σου κ προσπαθησε με το ζορι ολα αυτα.

----------


## thura7

σε καταλαβαινω... δυστυχωσ δε ανεχομαστε πολλα... ομωσ ολο αυτο ειναι απορια αλλων πραγματων.. προσωπικα σε μενα τυχανε πολλα τα οποια καταπια κ νομιζα οτι προσπερασα.. αλλα ολα αυτα τα προβληματα με τα χρονια συσσωρευτικαν και εκανα μπαμ...το μπαμ ηταν οι κρισεις... παντα προσπαθουσα να τα λυσω ολα μονη μου... ποτε δε ξεσπασα σε ατομα και σε καταστασεισ που μου δημιουργουσαν προβληματα... ελεγα μονη μου θα τα λυσω ολα... ετσι ενιωθα ηρεμη.. μεχρι που ολο αυτο ξεσπασε... ποσα να αντεξει ενασ οργανισμος?? ποσα?? 
οσο αφορα το κρεβατι εχεισ απολυτο δικιο... π.χ. την κυριακη παρολο που ημουν πιο χαλια απο ποτε λεω τελοσ θα βγω ..και πηγα για καφε.. ενα θα σου πω..ο χειροτεροσ καφες που εχω παει ποτε... εκατσα μια ωρα με το ζορι και ημουν χαλια.. ενιωθα περιεργα.. οχι τοσο με συμπτωματα κρισεων..αυτα τα κουλαρα καπως..αλλα ενα πλακωμα... με πονουσε το κεφαλι μου... μια απογοητευση θα ελεγα...

----------


## anxious4ever

ΝΑΙ ειναι χαλι.νιωθεις σαν εξωγηινος..τιποτα δεν ειναι ιδιο με πριν.ειναι πολυ περιεργο το συναισθημα κ η αισθηση των πραγματων.
κ συ απλα φοβασαι.συνεχεια.ο φοβος του φοβου.
προτιμησε να κανεις περιπατο.να οξυγονωνεται το κεφαλι.οταν νιωθεις πολυ στρες κανε εισπνοες σε μια χαρτοσακουλα.κανε αναπνοες γιογκα στο κρεβατι κ χαλαρωσης που θα βρεις στο youtube.

----------


## thura7

το πιστευεισ οτι τον τελευταιο καιρο δε εχω διαθεση για τιποτα... σαν να εχω παραδωσει τα οπλα και να περιμενω ενα θαυμα... η μονη ερωτηση που κανω στον εαυτο μου συνεχεια ειναι αν ολο αυτο ξεπερνιεται... το ξερω οτι ειναι λαθος αλλα γινεται χωρις να το θελω... καταλαβαινεισ?

----------


## anxious4ever

πιστευω οτι ο ανθρωπος κουραζεται τρομερα απο αυτες τις καταστασεις κ ειναι λογικο να παραδιδει τα οπλα..
μερικες φορες ειναι καλο να αφηνεις καποια πραγματα να κυλανε.οχι ομως ετσι...με ορια.
αν πιστευεις οτι παει πολυς καιρος που εισαι ετσι.ζητα επιπλεον βοηθεια.συζητησε με τον γιατρο τι πρεπει να κανεις.
εμενα ας πουμε για παραδειγμα τον απριλη μεσα στο χαος μου μου ειπε "θελω απο αυριο να πας στην δουλεια εστω κ για μιση ωρα".
κ το κανα.ημουν απαισια.χαλια.ετρεμα σα το ψαρι αλλα ηρθα.εκατσα μιση μερα κ εφυγα κλαιγοντας.το κανα αυτο σχεδον καθε μερα.μεχρι που καποια στιγμη καταφερα να βγαλω το 8ωρο.
να ξερεις παντα οτι η αποσυρση = καταθλιψη, ΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΨΗ ΔΕ ΣΗΜΑΙΝΕΙ απαραιτηρα κλαμα κ στενοχωρια.
κ μονο η αποσυρση δειχνει σημαδια καταθλιψης.οι κρισεις πανικου φερνουν καταθλιψη.
τα βλεπεις ολα μαυρα κ κενα.νιωθεις κενος κ μονος κ μιζερος.δεν θες φαι δεν θες να κανεις μπανιο.δεν θες τιποτα.δεν ξερεις τι θελεις.
ειναι ενα συννεφο που σε τυλιγει.

----------


## thura7

ακριβως... και νιωθω οτι ειμαι στα ορια για καταθλιψη αν δε την εχω παθει ηδη... αυριο εχω συνεδρια με τον ψυχολογο μου και θα του τα πω ολα αυτα...
δε γινεται αλλιωσ... αραγε ξεπερνιεται ολο αυτο? θα επιστρεψω στη ζωη που ειχα παλια??

----------


## anxious4ever

Ε ΜΑ φυσικα θα επιστρεψεις.αφου το χεις ξαναπαθει κ επεστρεψες.τωρα γιατι να μην επιστρεψεις?τι εχει αλλαξει?τα ιδια παθαινεις αλλωστε καθε φορα.
εδω επεστρεψα εγω με παροξυσμικο αγχος, ουτε να περπατησω μπορουσα.ειχα κ αποπραγματοποιηση.ολα τα κακα της μοιρας ειχα.κ επεστρεψα.
σιγα μη δεν επιστρεψεις.το καλο ειναι οτι θα επιστρεψεις ακομα πιο δυνατη.

----------


## thura7

ναι.... ξερεις ποια ειναι η διαφορα.. οτι τη πρωτη φορα τα πραγματα ηταν πολυ πιο διαφορετικα... ηταν πιο ηπια... αλλα πραγματα... πιο Light.. εγινα πιο γρηγορα καλα.. εβγαινα εξω παρολο που παθαινα κρισεις.. εγινα μεσα 2 3 μηνεσ καλα... σ λεω γενικα ηταν πολυ διαφορετικα τα πραγματα... τωρα περασε 1 χρονοσ και ειμαι ετσι ακομα... εσυ πωσ ησουν σχετικα με παλια??

----------


## anxious4ever

βρε εγω παθαινα κρισεις πανικου στα 17 κ στα 26 οταν το ξαναπαθα δεν εκανα κρισεις πανικου..αλλα γενικευμενο αγχος παροξυσμικο κ συνεχομενο χωρις αγοραφοβια και αποπραγματοποιηση.
αλλαζουν κ οι εκδηλωσεις του στρες οσο εμεις μεγαλωνουμε κ αλλαζουμε κ μεις.το στρες εκδηλωνεται με διαφορες μορφες.μην ανησυχεις.
στον ψυχολογο ποσο καιρο πας?
μηπως πιστευεις οτι δε σε βοηθαει ? 1 χρονος ειναι πολυς καιρος.εμενα προσωπικα ποτε δνε μου εχει κρατησει 1 χρονο ..συνηθως σε 2-3 μηνες συνερχομαι.αλλα με αντικαταθλιπτικο βεβαια ετσι?την πρωτη φορα ημουν αθλια 6 μηνες αλλα δεν πηρα φαρμακα.

----------


## thura7

θα σου πω ποσο καιρο... περυσι τελη μαιου με επιασα οι κρισεις ..πηγα σε ψυχιατρο μεσα ιουνιου και ξεκινησα αγωγη.. μετα το σεμπτεμβρη ξεκινησα ψυχοθεραπεια ε ψυχολογο.. το νοεμβρη ξεκινησα διακοπη φαρμακων σταδιακα μεχρι μεσα γεναρη... συνεχισα τη ψυχοθεραπεια κ τη συνεχιζω... αν εξαιρεσει ενα μηνα που δε εκανα ενδιαμεσα... στα εξηγησα καλα η σε μπερδευω..?? ενδιαμεσα εκει στη διακοπη συνεβησαν και αλλα πραγματα στη ζωη μου κ σε συνδυασμο με τη διακοπη φαρμακων γιναμε μπαχαλο...

----------


## anxious4ever

οχι καταλαβα ,δηλαδη πηρες φαρμακα για 7 μηνες περιπου.
ομως μετα συνεβησαν πραγματα.λογικο δεν ειναι να ξαναπεσεις?
τι φαρμακα πηρες ..για πες μου.
επισης τι σε κολλαει να ξαναπαρεις φαρμακα?τι φοβασαι?εδω εγω κανω προσπαθειες για παιδι κ παιρνω ladose με συμβουλη γυναικολογου κ ψυχιατρου μαζι..τι σε χαλαει με τα φαρμακα?αν τα εχει αναγκη ο οργανισμος γιατι να μην τα παρεις?κ το τονιζω..! παντα με την συμβουλη γιατρου!οχι μονη σου φυσικα!

----------


## thura7

δυστυχωσ δε πηρα σωστα... ο πρωτοσ ψυχιατροσ ηταν αποτυχημενοσ απο οτι φανηκε.. μου εδωσε τα effexor... που ειναι απο τα πιο βαρια και πιο πολυ για καταθλιψη..ενω εγω δε ειχα καταθλιψη..και ειναι και σε καψουλες...κ ωσ γνωστον οι καψουλεσ δε τεμαχιζονται... και οταν ηρθε η ωρα να τα κοψω (ειχα αλλαξει ψυχιατρο) τα κοβα σταδιακα.. αλλα ειχα επιπλοκεσ.. γιατι οι καψουλεσ δε ταμαχιζονται οπωσ σ ειπα.. και αναγκαστικα επρεπε να αλλαξω φαρμακο..κ πηρα τα ladose για ενα μηνα μονο εφ οσων ημουν στη διακοπη..ολα αυτα που σου λεω ηταν καθοδηγηση γιατρου..οχι απο μονη μου.. α! και παλια επαιρνα seropram και ladose .. 

οσον αφορα το τωρα.. δε ξερω γιατι δε θελω να παρω φαρμακα.. τι με επιασε.. ουτε που ξερω... ξερω οτι δε ειναι εθιστικα τα φαρμακα αυτα ..ουτε οτι τοσο κακα.. δε ξερω τι σκαλωμα ειναι αυτο.. αν μπορεις εξηγησε μου το..

ποσο τυχερη εισαι που προσπαθεισ για παιδι.. σου ευχομαι συντομα... τα ladose επιτρεπονται στην εγκυμοσυνη..βασικα τα θεωρω τοπ...

----------


## anxious4ever

τα ladose ειναι το πιο καλο φαρμακο που υπαρχει, τουλαχιστον για μενα.ειναι απο τα πιο καινουρια κ δεν εχουν παρενεργειες.
ισως φερνουν πιο πολυ στρες στην αρχη.επισης βοηθανε πολυ στο στρες.
τα effexor τα ξερω ναι οτι ειναι πολυ βαρυα.εγω στην ζωη μου εχω παρει μονο ladose κ στην αρχη lexotanil μεχρι να πιασουν τα ladose ..
δεν ξερω τι κολλημα εχεις φαει.μηπως σου αρεσει η κατασταση που ζεις?μηπως φοβασαι το ξεβολεμα?μηπως εχει ερωτευθει το κρεβατι σου..?χεχε.
να το κανεις οποτε εσυ νιωσεις ετοιμη βασικα.δεν θα σου επιβαλλει κανεις να παρεις φαρμακα αν εσυ δεν το θελεις.ουτε ο θεος ο ιδιος.αν το επιλεξεις να μην παιρνεις φαρμακα τοτε αραξε κει κ περιμενε κ δουλεψε ψυχοθεραπευτικα μονο.

----------


## thura7

φυσικα και δε μου αρεσει καθολου.. καλο το αραγμα αλλα οχι για πολυ.... μηπωσ υποσεινυδητα τα φοβαμαι?? κανουν οντωσ καλο?? θα με βοηθησουν στη αγοραφοβια και στισ κρισεισ? οι παρενεργειεσ στην αρχη δε με φοβιζουν ..ολα εχουν παρενεργειεσ..ακομα και το ντεπον... ισωσ νιωθω περιεργα με τα συγκεκριμενα? μηπωσ υπαρχει ταμπου... ?? δε ξερω... 

αλλα αυτο ο μα...... με τα effexor ηταν το λιγοτερο ηλιθιοσ.. και να φανταστεισ του χα πει οτι παλια ειχα παρει σεροπραμ και λαντοζ και οτι ημουν πολυ ευχαριστημενη... τωρα γιατι μου τα δωσε αυτα ενασ θεος ξερει...

----------


## anxious4ever

τα λαντοζ φερνουν υπερενταση κ στρες στην αρχη.
εγω το αντεχω.οταν ξεκινησα ημουν που ημουν χαλια..εγινα χειροτερα.μου ρθε να πηδηχτω απο το παραθυρο!χαχαχα
αξιζε ομως τον κοπο.με ηρεμησαν αργοτερα.μου εδιωξαν το στρες κ αποκατασταθηκε ο υπνος μου.
πλεον τα παιρνω καθημερινα ..καποια στιγμη κ οταν νιωσω ετοιμη θα τα κοψω.μετα βεβαια απο τους 6 μηνες.
δεν ξερω καλη μου γιατι δεν θελεις.μονο εσυ ξερεις.μπορει να νιωθεις ασχημα μα το να παιρνεις φαρμακα.λογικο.οκ.μπορει να εχεις οντως ταμπου.

----------


## thura7

Γενικα δε εχω ταμπου... φταινε πολλα... εσυ εμαθες την αιτια του προβληματος? γιατι και μενα στα 18 19 μετα απο χωρισμο μου ηρθαν αλλα η αιτια ηταν αλλη...

----------


## anxious4ever

εμαθα πολλα..αλλα πρεπει να φυγω τωρα..θα σου στειλω πιο μετα.

----------


## thura7

ok..... :) μεσα θα ειμαι...

----------


## anxious4ever

γειαα κ παλι..σορυ που εφυγα αποτομα αλλα επρεπε..χεχε
εμαθα που λες για ποιον λογο μου συμβαινουν ολα αυτα..ομως δεν θα ηθελα να επεκταθω για λογους ασφαλειας..καταλαβαινεις,γ νικα δεν θελω να μιλαω γιατις αιτιες για τις οποιες μου συνεβη ολο αυτο γιατι νομιζω οτι πια δεν εχει κ νοημα τοσο η αιτια, αλλα το τι κανουμε απο δω κ περα.
καλο ειναι να το παλευουμε οσο μπορουμε.κ να κανουμε ο.τι περναει απο το χερι μας.
η ζβη μας ανηκει κ πρεπει να την κερδισουμε..γι αυτο ..προσπαθησε να κανεις εστω κ μικρα βηματα καθε μερα.

----------


## thura7

γειααααα..... ναι ναι καταλαβαινω....σε ρωταω γιατι κ εγω εμαθα τις αιτιεσ..οχι πωσ δε τισ ειχα καταλαβει αλλα εθελοτυφλουσα...
μακαρι να ταν τοσο ευκολο να τισ πεταξεισ κα να συνεχισεισ..οταν ολα αυτα που στο δημιουργησαν συνεχιζουν να σου δημιουργουν προβληματα..ειναι δυσκολο το ξερω.. πρεπει να εχεισ κοτσια... εγω παντα τα ειχα.. αλλα τον τελευταιο καιρο καπου τα εβαλα και ψαχνω να τα βρω... 
σημερα το μεσημερι μιασ και λεμε για βηματακια..βγηκα να παρω μια τουρτα για τα γενεθλια ενοσ συγγενη..οχι μονη μου.. και στο δρομο για το ζαχαροπλαστειο ενιωθα οτι πνιγομουν.. δε επαθα κριση ευτυχωσ.. και μετα πηγα σπιτι του συγγενη για να σβησει τα κερακια και στην αρχη ενιωθα πολυ χαλια... ευτυχωσ δε εκατσα πολυ... ενα βημα και αυτο..αλλα δε ειμαι ευχαριστημενη καθολου.. τα θελω ολα τωρααααααααααααα.....χιχιχι. .

----------


## anxious4ever

καλημερα.ωραιο το βημα που εκανες,μπραβο! γιατι δεν εισαι ευχαριστημενη?εφυγες απο το κρεβατι σου εστω κ για λιγο.
αυτο ειναι σημαντικο.θελει αργα κ σταθερα βηματα.ολα στη ζωη ετσι πανε.
εγω ξυπνησα παλι με στρες το πρωι αλλα οχι υπερβολικο.πιο ελεγχομενο κ μια στενοχωρια.
ειναι λογικο με αυτο που μου συνεβη κ απλα δινω χρονο.ευτυχως μετα οταν ξεκιναω δουλεια δεν εχω αυτο το στρες.
νιωθω ενα βαρος στο στηθος..κατι μου κραταει την αναπνοη απο την στενοχωρια.μου στοιχησε πολυ αυτο που εγινε..κ ευχομαι να φυγει γρηγορα απο το μυαλο μου.
ευτυχως ο υπνος μου ειναι πολυς κ καλος.κοιμηθηκα χτες απο τις 10 το βραδυ!
εσυ πως εισαι σημερα?

----------


## thura7

καλημερα μπουυυμ.... καλη δε τη λεσ..χειμωνιατικη τη λες... τοσο πολυ σε επηρεασε αυτο που εγινε?? εχεισ μιλησει με το ψυχοθεραπευτη σου γι αυτο το θεμα?? 
εγω καλα ειμαι.. δια μαγειας παρολο που κανει κρυο εχει αερα βρεχει και ολα αυτα ξυπνησα καλα..σε λιγο εχω και συνεδρια και ανυπομονω να του πω ολα αυτα που μου συμβαινουν...

----------


## anxious4ever

σημερα εχω συνεδρια κ γω το απογευμα κ ανυπομονω κ γω να πω αυτα που μου συμβαινουν.
γενικως εκφραζομαι πολυ κ σε φιλους κ στον ενδιαφεορμενο αμεσα.ειμαι τετοιος ανθρωπος.
ναι αυτο που εγινε μπου στοιχησε κ με πονεσε αφανταστα.χρειαζομαι χρονο για να το ξεπερασω.καθε μερα κλαιω αλλες πολυ αλλες λιγοτερο.
νιωθω βαρυ πονο μεσα μου..κ καλο ειναι που τον βγαζω με κλαμα.

----------


## thura7

δυστυχωσ εγω δε εκφραζομαι.. τα πνιγω ολα μεσα μου... δυστυχωσ.. αυτο λεω και στον ψυχολογο μου.. τωρα τελειωσα με τη συνεδρια μου.. ευτυχωσ την εχω γλυτωσει τη καταθλιψη ... τον ρωτησα και μετα απο αυτα που του ειπα μου ειπε οτι δε εχω.. παλι καλα....τωρα νιωθω καλυτερα.... αν και το βραδυ ηταν ασχημο...αλλα τα ειπα και ξελαφρωσα..

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> εγω δε εκφραζομαι..


 τοτε γιατι δεν αρχιζεις να εκφραζεσε για να γλιτωσεις απο ολο αυτο?

----------


## thura7

> τοτε γιατι δεν αρχιζεις να εκφραζεσε για να γλιτωσεις απο ολο αυτο?


αλεξανδρε θα σου πω.... δε μπορω με τιποτα να εκφραστω... δε μου βγαινει... εχω προσπαθησει πολλεσ φορεσ αλλα δεν.. και το χειροτερο ειναι οτι ακομα και αν εκφραστω εκει που πρεπει να εκφραστω δε θα καταλαβουν και θα τα κανω χειροτερα... και ετσι θα γινω εγω ακομα πιο χειροτερα.. το εχω προσπαθησει γι αυτο στο λεω.. η μονη λυση σ ολο αυτο ειναι απλα να μην τα παιρνω μεσα μου και να βαζω τα ορια μου.. καταλαβαινεις τι θελω να πω?

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

στη ζωη δε γινετε απολυτως τιποτα αν δε καταβαλεις καπιες θυσιες οταν θες να αποκτησεις κατι πχ αν θες να αποκαταστησεις τη ηρεμια σου θα καταβαλεις για αυτο καπιες θυσιες τωρα.. 


> ειναι οτι ακομα και αν εκφραστω εκει που πρεπει να εκφραστω δε θα καταλαβουν και θα τα κανω χειροτερα...


 αρα το εκει που πρεπει ειναι σε λαθος προσωπο αν δε μπορει να καταλαβει ο συγκεκριμενος/η αν πχ εκφραζεσε σε λαθος προσωπα χειροτερευεις αντι να καλυτερευεις

----------


## thura7

καταλαβαινω τι λεσ... αυτο το καιρο προσπαθω μαζι με το ψυχολογο μου να μη με αγγιζουν καποια πραγματα απο καποιουσ ανθρωπουσ η καποιεσ καταστασεις... ειναι πολυ δυσκολο αλλα προσπαθω..θελει πολυ χρονο οπωσ καταλαβαινεις...
εσυ τι ακριβωσ εχεις??

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

εγω ειχα μπει παλιοτερα για αλλα θεμα προσωπικα κ επιδη απεκτησα επαφες εδω τελικα εμινα μεσα αλλα μπορεις να διαβασεις το κατεβατο... http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/sho...BA%CE%BF%CF%85 που το εγραψα απλα για να σας βοηθησω....

----------


## thura7

> εγω ειχα μπει παλιοτερα για αλλα θεμα προσωπικα κ επιδη απεκτησα επαφες εδω τελικα εμινα μεσα αλλα μπορεις να διαβασεις το κατεβατο... http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/sho...BA%CE%BF%CF%85 που το εγραψα απλα για να σας βοηθησω....


διαβασα ολο το ποστ σου... απλα καθε περιπτωαη ειναι διαφορετικη..και τα ερεθισματα που εχει καποιοσ ειναι πολυ διαφορετικα... πραγματικα συγχαρητηρια που πεταξεσ ολα αυτα στα σκουπιδια... οσο γιατο γραψιμο εχεισ απολυτο δικιο..αυτο μου λεει και ο ψυχολογοσ μου..να παρω ενα τετραδιο και να γραφω τα παντα.. κατι που δε το εχω κανει ποτε.. βαριεμαι ισως.. δε ξερω.. ξερω οτι ειναι λαθοσ... αλλα... ξεροκεφαλια.. και οσο μεγαλωνεισ ολο αυτο γινεται πιο δυσκολο.. δε ξερω αν εχεισ διαβασει το ποστ μου απο την αρχη.. εμενα μου ξεκινησαν στα 19 και τισ ξεπερασα πολυ γρηγορα.. αλλα αλλο 19 και αλλο 26... τοτε δε ειχα υποχρεωσεισ , δε ειχα τιποτα.. τωρα ειναι αλλιωσ... αλλιωσ τα βλεπω τωρα...ισωσ ειναι λαθος.. δε ξερω.. οσο αφορα το ψυχολογο που ελεγεσ παιζει ρολο και τι ψυχολογοσ ειναι.. αν ταιριαζεται , αν ειναι σωστοσ στη δουλεια του και πανω απο ολα αν ειναι ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΣ.. 
ο ψυχολογοσ δε σου δινει το μαγικο χαπακι..αυτο το γνωριζουμε ολοι..το μαγικο χαπακι ειναι ο ιδιοσ μασ ο εαυτος.. απλα σου δειχνει τον δρομο που ακολουθεις... σε ξεμπερδευει καπωσ..ειδικα στην αρχη που ολα ειναι μαυρα ...

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

το θεμα ειναι απλο.. υπαρχει κατι γυρω σου αυτη τη στιγμη που σε πειραζει?

----------


## thura7

πολλα πραγματα... που δυστυχως ειναι αλυτα... στο λεω εγγυημενα αυτο.. και εκτος απο τα σταθερα προβληματα ειναι και αυτα που δε τα περιμενεισ.. π.χ. οικονομικα και αλλα πολλα...

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> ειναι αλυτα.


χχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχ χχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχ

----------


## thura7

xaxaxa.. τελειοοοοοο.. θα το σημειωσω... ε ναι λοιπον... μπλεγμενη σε ενα κουβαρι...ο ποιητησ με γνωρισε καλα.. φιλαρακια απο το στρατο θα ημασταν... ( να κανουμε και λιγο χιουμορ)...

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

σημειωσε το γιατι μπορει να το σβησω.
εχω γραψει ενα ολοκληρο τετραδιο με πανικοβλητα ποιηματα ειπα να αποθανατισω τι στιγμη.. :cool: θσ μπορουσα να σου πω μερικα πμ

----------


## thura7

το αντεγραψα... χαχα.. φοβερο.. ξερεισ τι εχω καταλαβει απο ολα αυτα??
οτι μετα απο τισ κρισεισ πανικου γινεσαι καλυτεροσ ανθρωποσ..βλεπεισ τα πραγματα διαφορετικα.. μακαρι να τα καταφερω και να το ξεπερασω συντομα..

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ναι ετσι ακριβως ειναι απο πολυ κακος εγινα πολυ καλος μετα απο ολα αυτα.....

----------


## thura7

χαχαχα... ειδες? στα λογια μου ερχεσαι... τωρα εισαι ενταξει? εχεις επανελθει τελειως?

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ναι αφου δε κραταω τιποτα μεσα μου τα λεω ολα κ τα διχνω ολα (βλεπε χατζην....)

----------


## thura7

και πως και μπαινεις ακομα εδω??

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

εχω φιλους.....

----------


## thura7

σου κανει καλο?? ρωταω απο εκπαιδευτικης αποψης... επειδη το χεις ξεπερασει...

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

βασικα δε φανταζεσε το τι μπορει να υπαρχει πισω απο τα username των χριστων εδω του φορουμ οτι φανταζεσε η δε φανταζεσε εδω μεσα θα το πετυχεις εχω μιλησει με αρκετες περιπτωσεις εδω κ πραγματικα ειναι πολυ ενδιαφερον ολο το θεμα...

----------


## thura7

ωχ..τι εννοεις?? για πεσ μερικα.. ειμαι καινουργιο μελος εγω και δε εχω δει τιποτα προς το παρον..

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

δε μπορω να πω βασικα! δευτερος λογος ειναι οτι επηδη τεριαζω συνεχεια με καταθλιπτικους λογο χαρακτηρα αναγκαζομαι να σκαλιζω 24 ωρες τη ψυχολογια αφου αφου ζω μαζι τους αναγκαστικα παλευω κ τις μαυριλες που τους πιανουν κατα καιρους οπιος εχει τη μυγα μυγιαζετε 

υπαρχει παρασκινιο πισω απο οσα βλεπεις αφου υπαρχουν αρκετοι φιλοι εδω που στο δημοσιο φορουμ δεν φαινονται προς τα εξω...

----------


## thura7

ναι αλλα δε νομιζω να σου κανει καλο να ανακυκλωνεσαι σε προβληματα ... δε σε κρινω.. φιλικα σου μιλαω.. και απο τη μικρη εμπειρια που εχω... κανει καλο να μιλαμε με αλλουσ ανθρωπουσ..και μενα μου κανει καλο... αλλα με οριο.. και φυσικα εσυ που το χεισ ξεπερασει δε νομιζω να το εχεισ αναγκη..

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

αν δεν ανακυκλονομαι εγω θα με ανακυκλωνουν οι φιλοι που κανω αφου εφοσον ειναι ιδιων πεποιθησεων με εμενα αυτο σημαινει οτι θα εχουν τα ιδια προβληματα που ειχα κ εγω παλιοτερα αρα ετσι δε μπορω να γλιτωσω... προσπαθησα σκληρα να αποφυγω καπιους ανθρωπους κ οσο κ αν το παλεψα δε καταφερα απολυτος τιποτα καθε φορα που σταματαγα να τους κυνηγω με κυνηγαγαν οι ιδιοι μεχρι να ενδωσω.. 
ετσι... το ιδιο σεναριο again and again.. δε ξερω αν με πιανεις....

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

να σου πω ενα παραδειγμα για να καταλαβεις τι ενοω καλυτερα περασα 8 χρονια σχεδον με μια κοπελα που μας εδεσε μια σχεση που ηταν στα ορια της τηλεπαθειας μιαζαμε τοσο πολυ σε σημειο να μαντευουμε τι σκεφτετε ο αλλος πριν καν μιλησει μπορει να απολαμβανα την επικοινωνια που ειχαμε αλλα αυτη δεν επαυε να ειναι καταθλιπτικη με το παραμικρο τα εβαφε μαυρα κ καθε λιγο κ λιγακι επρεπε να τη παλευω.. αρα μετα απο ολο αυτο τι να αποφυγω? κ επομενη να γνωρισω ξερω το σεναριο θα σκεφτομαι οτι σκεφτεται κ στο τελος θα μου ξεφουρνησει μια μαυρη καταθλιψη κ μετα θα μου πει οτι με αγαπα επιδη την εβγαλα απο το αδιεξοδο κ θα λιωνει για παρτι μου.. 

αρα πιος μπορει να με γλιτωσει απο ολο αυτο?????????????????????????

----------


## thura7

καταλαβαινω απολυτα τι λες.... αυτουσ τουσ φιλουσ τουσ ξερεισ απο μικροσ η απο σχολειο η τουσ εχεισ γνωρισει σε αντιστοιχα forum? σε ρωταω γιατι ολα στο χερι μας ειναι... και εγω ειχα γνωρισει μια κοπελα απο αντιστοιχο φορουμ και καναμε παρεα.. ακομα μιλαμε.. αλλα δεν ανακυκλωνομαστε σε ολα αυτα..λεμε και αλλα πραγματα.. για τισ κρισεις εχουμε παψει σχεδον να μιλαμε.. και μια παιδικη φιλη που ηταν καταθλιπτικια τωρα ειμαστε πολυ απομακρυσμενεσ.. τα εφερε ετσι η ζωη που καναμε να μιλησουμε πολλουσ μηνεσ.. ειχε τα δικασ τησ ειχα τα δικα μου και δεν.. και πριν λιγο καιρο που ξαναηρθε στο προσκηνιο κραταω τισ αποστασεισ γιατι ξερω οτι θα με κανει πιο χαλια απο οτι ειμαι... δε ειναι εγωιστικο ολο αυτο... αλλα εγω δε ειμαι ψυχιατρος ουτε ψυχολογος..μπορω να ακουσω τα παντα και να βοηθησω...το χω κανει παρα πολλεσ φορεσ στη ζωη μου χωρισ να ζητησω ανταλαγματα.. αλλα ωσ εδω.. δε θα καταστρεφομαι εγω για να ειναι καλα ολοι οι αλλοι.. το λεω τωρα μπασ και το εμπεδωσω και εγω...

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

τους γνωρισα πριν καν μπω εδω χρονια πριν 
ολα στο χερι μας ειναι αλλα οταν απαιτεις απο καπιον να μιαζεις απολυπα μαζι του οπως κανω εγω δε θα μιαζεις μονο σε αυτα που θες θα μιαζεις κ στις μαυριλες του γιατι μπορει να κατεβασα διακοπτη σε ολα αυτα τα ψυχολογικα που ειχα αλλα δε παυουν να ειναι ενα μερος του εαυτου μου εστω κ ανενεργο κ αυτο δεν εχει σχεση αν συζητας για κρισεις η οχι εχει σχεση με τον αν κρατας αποθημενα συναισθηματα μεσα σου 
-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jpjlcQI4Qc4&feature=kp που δεν τα εξωτερικευεις η γενικοτερα δεν εχεις φιλους που να ειναι φιλοι κ εχει να εχεις κρατησει απο αυτους 1000 μυστικα γιατι ετσι ειναι φιλοι στα χαρτια μονο.

----------


## thura7

δε το συζητω αυτο... οουτε και εγω θελω φιλουσ στα χαρτια... γενικα εευκολα κανω παρεεσ..δυσκολα κανω κολλητουσ.. αλλα οταν αυτοι εχουν προβληματα δε εχω προβλημα να τα ακουσω.. αλλα οταν εισαι 24 μηνεσ 31 μερεσ το μηνεσ 24 ωρεσ και σε μαυριζουν για βλακειεσ.. ε δε γινεται.. και οταν πεισ κατι οτι εχεισ πανικοβαλονται και σ κανουν το γιατρο αντι να σε ηρεμησουν.. αυτο μου τη δινει... με ριχνει πολυ.. ειδικα οταν χανονται μηνεσ και επανεμφανιζονται με προβληματα παλι... σου ειπα μ αρεσει να βοηθαω αλλα θελω αυτο που εχω απεναντι μου να καταλαβαινει τι του λεω... καταλαβαινεις τι σου λεω?

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> καταλαβαινεις τι σου λεω?


 ναι αμε

ευκολα κανεις παρεες απο ενα πληθος απο γνωστους μαλον




> δυσκολα κανω κολλητουσ..


 επιδη περιμενεις καπιος να μαντεψει το δικο σου μυστικο οπως λεει κ ο ποιητης στο τραγουδι....




> 24 μηνεσ 31 μερεσ το μηνεσ 24 ωρεσ και σε μαυριζουν για βλακειεσ.. ε δε γινεται..


 κ ομως αυτο που φωτιζετε ειναι το ιδιο πραγμα που μαυριζει πχ αν προσεξεις καλυτερα θα παρατηρισεις οτι αυτοι που γελανε συνεχεια εχουν κ ενα αλλο εαυτο που τα βαφει μαυρα με το παραμικρο... 

ειναι ο ιδιος ανθρωπος απο δυο διαφωρετικες γωνιες οπως αυτο που ειχα βαλει καποτε στην υπογραφη μου αντιμετοπος με δυο διαφωρετικες πλευρες του εαυτου μου το ειχα ως συνθημα για να καταλαβενουν οι αλλοι με πιους μπορω να συνενοηθω

----------


## thura7

ναι..οκ.. καταλαβαινω τι λες... εγω δε σου πα ολη μερα να εισαι τραλαλα και τραλαλο... αλλα και εγω εχω τα προβληματα μου..και προσπαθω οταν ειμαι με αλλουσ ανθρωπουσ να πω και κατι ευχαριστο..οχι τοσο για να καλυψω τη στενοχωρια μου οσο οτι θα νιωσω εγω καλα... να ξεφυγω λιγο απο τη μαυριλα.. αμα ολη μερα ειμαι σε ενα τηλεφωνο και ανακυκλωνω προβληματα τοτε αστα βραστα.. θελει λιγο τρελα η ζωη..... απο μιζερια ολοι εχουμε χορτασει... καταλαβεσ?? και σου ξαναλεω καποια πραγματα τα λεω για να τα εμπεδωσω και εγω η ιδια..

----------


## musician

Καλησπέρα παιδιά!!!!!είμαι νέα στο φορουμ και η παρέα σας μπορεί να είναι σωτήρια αφού ξέρετε πως είναι να έχεις κρίσεις πανικού,σωματοποιημένο άγχος και όλα αυτά τα καλά που παθαίνουμε εμείς οι ευαίσθητοι.....!!!!Εγώ από πέρυσι και μετά από ένα χειρουργείο που έκανα(που δόξα τον Θεό όλα πήγαν καλά) παραέγινα ευαίσθητη και δεδομένου οτι η ζωη μου ειναι σε ενα μεταβατικο σταδιο σε ολους τους τομεις,νομίζω πως το άγχος με έχει κυριεύσει και πλέον κάνω ψυχοσωματικές αντιδράσεις....τωρα τελευταια και αφου το Πάσχα έκανα τσεκ απ και όλα ήταν μια χαρα,ανεβάζω πίεση και άρχισα να πανικοβάλλομαι ότι κατι θα πάθω...πηγα στο γιατρο και αφου μου ξαναεκανε καρδιογραφημα είπε ότι όλα είναι καλα και ότι πρεπει να χαλαρωσω....μια κουβεντα ειναι αυτο ρε παιδια....Δε το ελεγχω και εννοειται οτι κανεις μας δε θελει να νιωθει ετσι....

----------


## thura7

γεια σου musiciam... το οτι παθαινεις κρισεισ πανικου δε σημαινει οτι ειμαστε ευαισθητοι..ολοι μπορει να το παθουν.. δε κανει διακρισεις...το μονο σιγουρο ειναι οτι δε θα παθεις τιποτα.. ουτε καρδια ουτε εγκεφαλικο οθτε θα τρελαθεις... εχεισ παει σε καποιον ειδικο?? η ψυχοθεραπεια δε ειναι ταμπου.. ουτε σημαινει οτι εισαι τρελος.. σε βοηθαει πολυ..

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

βασικα εγω απο τη μαυριλα δε ξεφευγω απλα τη χρησιμοποιω οταν ασχολουμαι με τα χομπυ μου ως κινητηρια δυναμη το πολυ πολυ να ακουσω κανενα τραγουδακι κ να κουτιαστω στον υπολογιστη κ μετα ειμαι ενταξυ 




> θελει λιγο τρελα η ζωη


 σαν αυτο που μου βαλε μια φιλη μου να δω? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8oitMkHKnlc

----------


## musician

επειδή βρίσκομαι σε επαρχία τέτοιες ειδικότητες είναι πολυτέλεια....προσπαθώ μόνη μου να δω τα πραγματα λογικά και η αλήθεια είναι ότι είχα 6 μήνες να πάθω κάτι τέτοιο.....μιλάω όσο μπορώ για αυτά που νιώθω στους φίλους μου.μακαρι να είχα τη δυνατότητα να πάω σε κάποιον ειδικό γιατί τοτε θα είχα βρει ένα τρόπο να το αντιμετωπίζω ίσως πιο ψυχραιμα

----------


## thura7

οχι .. σασ αυτο... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_9e5f4Nyx0w χαχαχα

----------


## thura7

> επειδή βρίσκομαι σε επαρχία τέτοιες ειδικότητες είναι πολυτέλεια....προσπαθώ μόνη μου να δω τα πραγματα λογικά και η αλήθεια είναι ότι είχα 6 μήνες να πάθω κάτι τέτοιο.....μιλάω όσο μπορώ για αυτά που νιώθω στους φίλους μου.μακαρι να είχα τη δυνατότητα να πάω σε κάποιον ειδικό γιατί τοτε θα είχα βρει ένα τρόπο να το αντιμετωπίζω ίσως πιο ψυχραιμα


εκει δε εχει καποιον ψυχολογο? θα σε βοηθησει παρα πολυ..πιστεψε με... καλοι και οι φιλοι.. αλλα...

----------


## musician

δεν έχει....άστα....περιμένω να κατέβω αθηνα για καλοκαίρι κκαι εκει να κάνω μια συναντηση με κάποιον ψυχολογο....μεχρι τοτε όμως...?????

----------


## thura7

> δεν έχει....άστα....περιμένω να κατέβω αθηνα για καλοκαίρι κκαι εκει να κάνω μια συναντηση με κάποιον ψυχολογο....μεχρι τοτε όμως...?????


δε υπαρχει αλλη λυση.. αν συννενοηθεισ με τουσ γονεις σου ασ πουμε??
πρεπει να κανεις λιγο υπομονη.. μπορα ειναι και θα περασει.. αλλα πρεπει να μαθεισ και την αιτια ολου αυτου..

----------


## musician

> δε υπαρχει αλλη λυση.. αν συννενοηθεισ με τουσ γονεις σου ασ πουμε??
> πρεπει να κανεις λιγο υπομονη.. μπορα ειναι και θα περασει.. αλλα πρεπει να μαθεισ και την αιτια ολου αυτου..





αυτό ελπίζω...να είναι απλά μια μπόρα....και επιπλέον θέλω να το λύσω τώρα που είναι ακόμα "νωρίς".....που δεν είναι συχνά τα φαινόμενα και που δεν έχουν φτάσει σε καταστάσεις που κατα καιρούς διαβάζω και μου φαίνονται πιο "ακραίες" (δε ξερω πως να τις χαρακτηρίσω...σορρυ)

----------


## musician

έχει ακούσει κανείς για κρίσεις πανικού που δημιουργούνται μετά από χειρουργείο.....????παίζει αυτό????

----------


## thura7

> έχει ακούσει κανείς για κρίσεις πανικού που δημιουργούνται μετά από χειρουργείο.....????παίζει αυτό????


σιγουρα μπορει ενα χειρουργιο ναι ειναι η αφορμη ..αλλα οχι η αιτια... εχεισ θυροειδη?? γιατι ο θυροειδησ δινει τροφη στισ κρισεισ πανικου?

----------


## musician

> σιγουρα μπορει ενα χειρουργιο ναι ειναι η αφορμη ..αλλα οχι η αιτια... εχεισ θυροειδη?? γιατι ο θυροειδησ δινει τροφη στισ κρισεισ πανικου?


αυτο το χειρουργειο εκανα...τον εβγαλα.....σίγουρα μπορεί να είναι η αφορμή, το θέμα είναι ότι γενικότερα αλλαξα μετά το χειρουργείο...ήμουν πιο δυναμική και ενεργητική και ξαφνικά έγινα πολύ πιο ευαίσθητη σε όλα...βάζω εύκολα πχ τα κλάματα που δεν έπαιζαν αυτά και επιπλέον σε κάποια δύσκολη στιγμή ενώ στο παρελθόν θα την αντιμετώπιζα με τρομερη ψυχραιμία και χωρίς να επηρεαστώ εγώ τώρα δεν είναι έτσι....

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> οχι .. σασ αυτο... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_9e5f4Nyx0w χαχαχα


αααααα! μεγαλες φωτιες μου αναβει αυτο.....

----------


## thura7

πεσ μου λιγο.. εχεισ πεισ στο γιατρο σου που σου ελεγχει το θυροειδη για τισ κρισεισ πανικου?

----------


## thura7

> αααααα! μεγαλες φωτιες μου αναβει αυτο.....


αχαχαχα.. αναβει φωτιεσ και ολα τα καιει.. σημερα ομωσ καιγομαστε εμεισ.. χανουμε στο τελικο μπασκετ απο τουσ λαγους.. αν ειναι δυνατον.... αντε μη με πιασει καμια κριση πανικου..εσυ θα φταισ.. το κριμα στο λαιμο σου..

----------


## musician

> πεσ μου λιγο.. εχεισ πεισ στο γιατρο σου που σου ελεγχει το θυροειδη για τισ κρισεισ πανικου?


όχι.....λες ότι πρέπει???μετά το χειρουργείο έχω ρυθμίσει τις τιμές των ορμονών....

----------


## thura7

> όχι.....λες ότι πρέπει???μετά το χειρουργείο έχω ρυθμίσει τις τιμές των ορμονών....


φυσικα και πρεπει να του το πεις... εξαλου συναντιεσται για να σε βλεπει..να του το αναφερεισ την αλλη φορα η να τον παρεις τηλεφωνο...ισωσ μπορεσει να σε καθοδηγησει μεχρι να ερθεισ αθηνα....

----------


## musician

> φυσικα και πρεπει να του το πεις... εξαλου συναντιεσται για να σε βλεπει..να του το αναφερεισ την αλλη φορα η να τον παρεις τηλεφωνο...ισωσ μπορεσει να σε καθοδηγησει μεχρι να ερθεισ αθηνα....


δεν είχε πάει το μυαλό μου ότι θα μπορούσε να φταίει αυτό...θα τον πάρω τηλέφωνο να του το πω....είμαι περίεργη τί θα μου πει...γιατί προς το παρόν έχω κουραστεί να μου λένε όλοι για το πόσο αγχώδης είμαι και ότι αυτό είναι η αιτία και πρέπει να χαλαρώσω.....

παρεπιμπτόντως....πως πάει το μπασκετ???

----------


## thura7

> δεν είχε πάει το μυαλό μου ότι θα μπορούσε να φταίει αυτό...θα τον πάρω τηλέφωνο να του το πω....είμαι περίεργη τί θα μου πει...γιατί προς το παρόν έχω κουραστεί να μου λένε όλοι για το πόσο αγχώδης είμαι και ότι αυτό είναι η αιτία και πρέπει να χαλαρώσω.....
> 
> παρεπιμπτόντως....πως πάει το μπασκετ???


χαχα...ο ολυμπιακοσ χανει 9 ποντους.. ελεοοοοοοοος... αφου ειμαστε καλυτερα...

----------


## musician

> χαχα...ο ολυμπιακοσ χανει 9 ποντους.. ελεοοοοοοοος... αφου ειμαστε καλυτερα...


ενταξει μωρέ....στημένα δεν είναι αυτά????

----------


## thura7

ποσο καιρο εχεισ κρισεισ πανικου?? και τι ακριβως αισθανεσαι? βγαινεισ εξω?

----------


## thura7

> ενταξει μωρέ....στημένα δεν είναι αυτά????


η διαιτησια ειναι μωρε υπερ του παναθηναικου και ο σπανουλησ παιζει χαλια.. κριμα να χασουμε το κυπελο..

----------


## musician

> ποσο καιρο εχεισ κρισεισ πανικου?? και τι ακριβως αισθανεσαι? βγαινεισ εξω?


κοιτα....εξω βγαινω...προχθες δλδ γυρισα απο τη δουλεια και μολις μπηκα σπιτι ενιωσα οτι ζαλιζομαι και οτι θα λιποθυμησω...καθησα να χαλαρωσω και μολις ειδα οτι δε περναγε πηγα με μια συναδελφο στο κεντρο υγειας και περνωντας μου την πιεση ειδαν οτι ειχα υψηλη (14 με 9.5) και μολις το ακουσα φουντωσα στο στερνο σαν να εβγαλα κνιδωση....όταν εκανε καρδιογραφημα και ειδε οτι ολα ηταν οκ και μου ξαναπηρε τη πιεση και εδειχνε οτι αρχισε να πεφτει τοτε ξεφουντωσα και εγω και μετα πηγα σπιτι...εκτοτε όποτε σκεφτομαι οτι μπορει να παθω κατι τοτε με πιανει ταχυκαρδια και νιωθω διαχυτα πονακια σε ολο τον κορμο μου....μια εδω μια εκει και μολις ηρεμησω λιγο ή βρεθω με άτομα δικά μου τότε όλα αυτά περνάνε δια μαγείας...

----------


## musician

> ποσο καιρο εχεισ κρισεισ πανικου?? και τι ακριβως αισθανεσαι? βγαινεισ εξω?


κοιτα....εξω βγαινω...προχθες δλδ γυρισα απο τη δουλεια και μολις μπηκα σπιτι ενιωσα οτι ζαλιζομαι και οτι θα λιποθυμησω...καθησα να χαλαρωσω και μολις ειδα οτι δε περναγε πηγα με μια συναδελφο στο κεντρο υγειας και περνωντας μου την πιεση ειδαν οτι ειχα υψηλη (14 με 9.5) και μολις το ακουσα φουντωσα στο στερνο σαν να εβγαλα κνιδωση....όταν εκανε καρδιογραφημα και ειδε οτι ολα ηταν οκ και μου ξαναπηρε τη πιεση και εδειχνε οτι αρχισε να πεφτει τοτε ξεφουντωσα και εγω και μετα πηγα σπιτι...εκτοτε όποτε σκεφτομαι οτι μπορει να παθω κατι τοτε με πιανει ταχυκαρδια και νιωθω διαχυτα πονακια σε ολο τον κορμο μου....μια εδω μια εκει και μολις ηρεμησω λιγο ή βρεθω με άτομα δικά μου τότε όλα αυτά περνάνε δια μαγείας...


να συμπληρώσω ότι τελευταίο παρόμοιο κρούσμα είχα περυσι το καλοκαίρι...το χειμώνα όλα κύλησαν τέλεια και με έπιασε πάλι προχθες...

----------


## thura7

> κοιτα....εξω βγαινω...προχθες δλδ γυρισα απο τη δουλεια και μολις μπηκα σπιτι ενιωσα οτι ζαλιζομαι και οτι θα λιποθυμησω...καθησα να χαλαρωσω και μολις ειδα οτι δε περναγε πηγα με μια συναδελφο στο κεντρο υγειας και περνωντας μου την πιεση ειδαν οτι ειχα υψηλη (14 με 9.5) και μολις το ακουσα φουντωσα στο στερνο σαν να εβγαλα κνιδωση....όταν εκανε καρδιογραφημα και ειδε οτι ολα ηταν οκ και μου ξαναπηρε τη πιεση και εδειχνε οτι αρχισε να πεφτει τοτε ξεφουντωσα και εγω και μετα πηγα σπιτι...εκτοτε όποτε σκεφτομαι οτι μπορει να παθω κατι τοτε με πιανει ταχυκαρδια και νιωθω διαχυτα πονακια σε ολο τον κορμο μου....μια εδω μια εκει και μολις ηρεμησω λιγο ή βρεθω με άτομα δικά μου τότε όλα αυτά περνάνε δια μαγείας...
> 
> 
> να συμπληρώσω ότι τελευταίο παρόμοιο κρούσμα είχα περυσι το καλοκαίρι...το χειμώνα όλα κύλησαν τέλεια και με έπιασε πάλι προχθες...


ok καταλαβα.. απλα πρεπει να τον κοιταξεισ και να μιλησεισ σε ενα ειδικο.. εστω μεσω ιντερνετ..υπαρχουν πολυ που κανουν συνεδριεσ μεσω ιντερνετ.. γιατι τωρα ειναι νωρισ και θα ειναι πιο ευκολο...γενικα με τον ψυχολογο μαθαινεισ τον εαυτο σου καλυτερα... θα δεισ πολλα πραγματα.. και θα σου κανει καλο.. και ειναι καλο που εχεισ ανθρωπουσ γυρω σου που μπορεισ να μιλησεισ και να σε στηριξουν... να το ξερεις αυτο... δε εχουν ολοι το πλεονεκτημα αυτο..

----------


## musician

> ok καταλαβα.. απλα πρεπει να τον κοιταξεισ και να μιλησεισ σε ενα ειδικο.. εστω μεσω ιντερνετ..υπαρχουν πολυ που κανουν συνεδριεσ μεσω ιντερνετ.. γιατι τωρα ειναι νωρισ και θα ειναι πιο ευκολο...γενικα με τον ψυχολογο μαθαινεισ τον εαυτο σου καλυτερα... θα δεισ πολλα πραγματα.. και θα σου κανει καλο.. και ειναι καλο που εχεισ ανθρωπουσ γυρω σου που μπορεισ να μιλησεισ και να σε στηριξουν... να το ξερεις αυτο... δε εχουν ολοι το πλεονεκτημα αυτο..


σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ πάντως για τις συμβουλές σου...θα πράξω τα ανάλογα σίγουρα και θα ενημερώνω το φορουμ για τα αποτελεσματα.ηδη συζητώντας κ εδώ νιώθω πολύ καλύτερα!!ειμαι όντως τυχερη που έχω ανθρώπους γύρω μου αλλα όσο υποστηρικτικοί και να θέλουν να είναι άμα δε βιωσουν μια κατάσταση για να τη καταλάβουν πλήρως η βοήθειά τους έχει ένα όριο....

----------


## thura7

> σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ πάντως για τις συμβουλές σου...θα πράξω τα ανάλογα σίγουρα και θα ενημερώνω το φορουμ για τα αποτελεσματα.ηδη συζητώντας κ εδώ νιώθω πολύ καλύτερα!!ειμαι όντως τυχερη που έχω ανθρώπους γύρω μου αλλα όσο υποστηρικτικοί και να θέλουν να είναι άμα δε βιωσουν μια κατάσταση για να τη καταλάβουν πλήρως η βοήθειά τους έχει ένα όριο....


συμφωνω απολυτα.. κανεισ δε μπορει να το καταλαβει 100%... αυτη ειναι η αληθεια... αλλα και αυτο που σου προσφερουν βοηθαει καπωσ...

----------


## musician

> συμφωνω απολυτα.. κανεισ δε μπορει να το καταλαβει 100%... αυτη ειναι η αληθεια... αλλα και αυτο που σου προσφερουν βοηθαει καπωσ...


βεβαια και βοηθάει....αν δε τους είχα θα ήμουν πολύ χειρότερα...!!εσύ είχες ή έχεις παρόμοιες εμπειρίες???

----------


## thura7

> βεβαια και βοηθάει....αν δε τους είχα θα ήμουν πολύ χειρότερα...!!εσύ είχες ή έχεις παρόμοιες εμπειρίες???


εμπειριεσ σχετικα με τι??? με κρισεισ πανικου? με φιλουσ? με τι?

----------


## musician

με κρισεις πανικου καλέ....αυτό δεν είναι το φόρουμ μας???

----------


## thura7

> με κρισεις πανικου καλέ....αυτό δεν είναι το φόρουμ μας???


εννοουσα αν ειχα φιλουσ και ανθρωπουσ να με στηριζουν οπωσ και σε σενα κ αν αυτο με βοηθησε..αυτο εννοουσα..

οσο αφορα τισ κρισεισ εχω αποκτησει μεγαλη εμπειρια.. κολλητεσ φιλεσ ειμαστε.. και εκτοσ αυτου απεκτησα κ αγοραφοβια και ειναι αρκετα δυσκολο το διδυμο αυτο.. με εχει κουρασει πολυ γιατι παλευω μηνεσ... που θα μου πανε οι ατιμεσ..θα τισ νικησω στο τελοσ.. ειμαι σε χειροτερη φαση απο σενα..

----------


## musician

> εννοουσα αν ειχα φιλουσ και ανθρωπουσ να με στηριζουν οπωσ και σε σενα κ αν αυτο με βοηθησε..αυτο εννοουσα..
> 
> οσο αφορα τισ κρισεισ εχω αποκτησει μεγαλη εμπειρια.. κολλητεσ φιλεσ ειμαστε.. και εκτοσ αυτου απεκτησα κ αγοραφοβια και ειναι αρκετα δυσκολο το διδυμο αυτο.. με εχει κουρασει πολυ γιατι παλευω μηνεσ... που θα μου πανε οι ατιμεσ..θα τισ νικησω στο τελοσ.. ειμαι σε χειροτερη φαση απο σενα..


σου εύχομαι ολόψυχα να απαλλαγείς απο αυτού του είδους τις "κολλητές φιλίες"!!! κάνεις κάποια ψυχοθεραπεια φανταζομαι....σου δίνουν κάποια αγωγή?

----------


## thura7

> σου εύχομαι ολόψυχα να απαλλαγείς απο αυτού του είδους τις "κολλητές φιλίες"!!! κάνεις κάποια ψυχοθεραπεια φανταζομαι....σου δίνουν κάποια αγωγή?


makari.. αγωγη πηρα στην αρχη για 5 μηνεσ.. τωρα ψυχοθεραπεια με τον ψυχολογο μου..ευτυχωσ ειναι πολυ καλοσ και με βοηθαει πολυ ..
ειναι πολυ επωδυνεσ οι κρισεισ πανικου.. με καταλαβαινεισ.... 
και σε σενα μια συμβουλα.. εφ οσων εισαι στην αρχη μην τισ φοβηθεισ κοριτσι μου γιατι θα γινεισ χειροτερα..πεσ δε ειναι τιποτα..θα μου περασει..και συνεχισε να βγαινεισ και να μιλασ στουσ φιλουσ σου.. εγω το αφησα στην αρχη και τωρα σκαρφαλωνω ενα δυσβατο βουνο.. δε ειναι τιποτα..ολα στη ζωη ξεπερνιουνται..ουτε τρελλοι ειμαστε ουτε χαζη... μετα απο ολο αυτο θα γινουμε πιο δυνατη.....

----------


## musician

> makari.. αγωγη πηρα στην αρχη για 5 μηνεσ.. τωρα ψυχοθεραπεια με τον ψυχολογο μου..ευτυχωσ ειναι πολυ καλοσ και με βοηθαει πολυ ..
> ειναι πολυ επωδυνεσ οι κρισεισ πανικου.. με καταλαβαινεισ.... 
> και σε σενα μια συμβουλα.. εφ οσων εισαι στην αρχη μην τισ φοβηθεισ κοριτσι μου γιατι θα γινεισ χειροτερα..πεσ δε ειναι τιποτα..θα μου περασει..και συνεχισε να βγαινεισ και να μιλασ στουσ φιλουσ σου.. εγω το αφησα στην αρχη και τωρα σκαρφαλωνω ενα δυσβατο βουνο.. δε ειναι τιποτα..ολα στη ζωη ξεπερνιουνται..ουτε τρελλοι ειμαστε ουτε χαζη... μετα απο ολο αυτο θα γινουμε πιο δυνατη.....


παίρνω δύναμη από τα λόγια σου και να ξέρεις πως εφόσον θελεις να γίνεις καλά θα γίνεις...ειμαι υπερ της ψυχοθεραπειας και όχι της αγωγής.....είσαι αθήνα εσύ??πας σε ψυχολογο ή ψυχιατρο??τί ειναι καλύτερο?

----------


## thura7

> παίρνω δύναμη από τα λόγια σου και να ξέρεις πως εφόσον θελεις να γίνεις καλά θα γίνεις...ειμαι υπερ της ψυχοθεραπειας και όχι της αγωγής.....είσαι αθήνα εσύ??πας σε ψυχολογο ή ψυχιατρο??τί ειναι καλύτερο?


nai αθηνα... χμμμμμ..καλη ερωτηση... εγω στην αρχη πηγα σε ψυχιατρο ..μου ειπε για την αγωγη και μετα πηγα σε ψυχολογο για ψυχοθεραπειεσ...υπαρχουν και ψυχιατροι που ειναι ψυχοθεραπευτεσ... αυτο θα το δεισ εσυ..τι σου ταιριαζει.. ειναι να ταιριαζεισ με το ψυζοθεραπευτησ σου για να κανεισ σωστη δουλεια.. να μπορεισ να του μιλασ και να νιωθεισ ανετα...
οι κρισεισ πανικου ειναι συσσωρευμενο αγχοσ που κανει μπαμ... αυτο πρεπει να το ξερεισ.. δε τρελαινεσαι.. ισα ισαι..παραεισαι λογικοσ με τισ κρισεις.. και σιγουρα ξεπερνιουνται με σωστη καθοδηγηση...

εισαι πολυ μακρια απο αθηνα? δε υπαρχει κκαποια γειτονικη πολη που να μπορεις να πασ?

----------


## musician

ειμαι Εβρο......στην άλλη άκρη του Θεού!!θα επιστρεψω αθηνα όμως για μεγάλο διάστημα και γι'αυτο θα δοκιμάσω να βρω καποιον.....

----------


## musician

> ειμαι Εβρο......στην άλλη άκρη του Θεού!!θα επιστρεψω αθηνα όμως για μεγάλο διάστημα και γι'αυτο θα δοκιμάσω να βρω καποιον.....


και όχι σε κοντά σε κωμόπολη...θέλω αρκετή ώρα με το αμάξι για να πάω πχ Αλεξανδρούπολη ή Ορεστιάδα για να βρω κάποιον ειδικό...

----------


## thura7

> ειμαι Εβρο......στην άλλη άκρη του Θεού!!θα επιστρεψω αθηνα όμως για μεγάλο διάστημα και γι'αυτο θα δοκιμάσω να βρω καποιον.....


ναι μη το αφησεις... σου εστω και απο ιντερνετ... στην ακρη θεου βρε παιδι μου... ουτε φανταροσ να ησουν..:P

----------


## musician

> ναι μη το αφησεις... σου εστω και απο ιντερνετ... στην ακρη θεου βρε παιδι μου... ουτε φανταροσ να ησουν..:P


χαχαχαχαχαχαχαα....στη πινέζα που λένε εδώ στη Γκατζολία!!

----------


## musician

> χαχαχαχαχαχαχαα....στη πινέζα που λένε εδώ στη Γκατζολία!!


Σε καληνυχτώ!!!χάρηκα για τη γνωριμία και κάθε μέρα που θα ξημερώνει να μας δίνει δύναμη ν'αντέχουμε!!!

----------


## thura7

> Σε καληνυχτώ!!!χάρηκα για τη γνωριμία και κάθε μέρα που θα ξημερώνει να μας δίνει δύναμη ν'αντέχουμε!!!


καληνυχτα...και εγω χαρηκα για τη γνωριμια.. ολα καλα θα πανε..η ζωη ειναι ωραια... :) θα τα ξαναπουμε λοιπον.. :)

----------


## thura7

καλημερα παιδια... ελπιζω σημερα να ειναι μια καινουργια μερα χωρις αγχος και κρισεις πανικου... προσωπικα για μενα ειναι μετρια μερα.. προσπαθω προσπαθω... αλλα... δυσκολα..

----------


## λιτσα30

παιδιά καλησπέρα,είμαι νέα κ εγω στο φόρουμ,ψάχνω πολυ καιρό για τις κρίσεις πανικού γιατι εδώ και ενα χρόνο παθαίνω συχνά,και είναι οτι χειρότερο εχω βιώσει,νομίζεις οτι πεθάινεις.δεν εχω παει σε ψυχολόγο,προσπαθω μόνη μου,καμια φορα το καταφερνω αρκετα,ασχολουμαι με κατι,το θέμα μου ομως ειναι ο αντρας μου δουλευει βραδυ,και αν ξυπνησω την ωρα που φευγει (3 φευγει) αρχιζει ο γολγοθας μου,φοβαμαι και περιμενω οτι απο ωρα σε ωρα θα ερθει η κολοκριση,,ευτυχως εχω σκυλο και με βοηθαει αρκετα μπορω να πω,αλλα οχι παντα,δεν υπαρχει χειροτερο πραγμα παιδια πιστευω,

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

δηλαδη η μοναξια σου προκαλει πανικο?

----------


## thura7

> παιδιά καλησπέρα,είμαι νέα κ εγω στο φόρουμ,ψάχνω πολυ καιρό για τις κρίσεις πανικού γιατι εδώ και ενα χρόνο παθαίνω συχνά,και είναι οτι χειρότερο εχω βιώσει,νομίζεις οτι πεθάινεις.δεν εχω παει σε ψυχολόγο,προσπαθω μόνη μου,καμια φορα το καταφερνω αρκετα,ασχολουμαι με κατι,το θέμα μου ομως ειναι ο αντρας μου δουλευει βραδυ,και αν ξυπνησω την ωρα που φευγει (3 φευγει) αρχιζει ο γολγοθας μου,φοβαμαι και περιμενω οτι απο ωρα σε ωρα θα ερθει η κολοκριση,,ευτυχως εχω σκυλο και με βοηθαει αρκετα μπορω να πω,αλλα οχι παντα,δεν υπαρχει χειροτερο πραγμα παιδια πιστευω,


καλησπερα λιτσα.... οντωσ ειναι πολυ ασχημ το συναισθημα αυτα... εχεισ μιλησει σε κανενασ για τισ κρισεισ? στον αντρασ , στισ φιλεσ σου, γονεισ? καπου?

----------


## λιτσα30

συνήθως ναι η μοναξιά μου προκαλεί την κρίση,κι αυτο γιατι φοβάμαι μήπως πάθω κατι και είμαι μονη,αλλα το εχω παθει κ αλλες στιγμες με παρεα,εχω μιλησει ναι για το προβλημά μου και με τον αντρα μου ο οποιος μου λεει οτι ολα στο μυαλο μου ειναι,δεν το καταλαβαινει,η κολλητη μου το καταλαβαινει επειδη και η ιδια ειχε προβλημα αλλα το αντιμετωπισε με χαπια,,πραγμα το οποιο δεν το θελω,εχω ιστορικο με τη μαμα μου απο ψυχολογικα προβληματα,εγω ειμαι 30 και μου αρχισαν περυσι,φοβαμαι πολυ μην καταληξω με χαπια η μηπως τρελαθω,και δεν εχω κανει ακομη παιδακι...

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

δε μπορω κ να σου στειλω πμ οποτε θα σου πω εδω μηπως σου συνεβει κατι στο παρελθον σχετικο με τη μοναξια που σου εμινε?

----------


## thura7

> συνήθως ναι η μοναξιά μου προκαλεί την κρίση,κι αυτο γιατι φοβάμαι μήπως πάθω κατι και είμαι μονη,αλλα το εχω παθει κ αλλες στιγμες με παρεα,εχω μιλησει ναι για το προβλημά μου και με τον αντρα μου ο οποιος μου λεει οτι ολα στο μυαλο μου ειναι,δεν το καταλαβαινει,η κολλητη μου το καταλαβαινει επειδη και η ιδια ειχε προβλημα αλλα το αντιμετωπισε με χαπια,,πραγμα το οποιο δεν το θελω,εχω ιστορικο με τη μαμα μου απο ψυχολογικα προβληματα,εγω ειμαι 30 και μου αρχισαν περυσι,φοβαμαι πολυ μην καταληξω με χαπια η μηπως τρελαθω,και δεν εχω κανει ακομη παιδακι...


λιτσα να σου ξεκαραθισω οτι δε τρελαινεσαι με τις κρισεις πανικου.... τιποτα δε παθαινεις..απλωσ χρειαζεσαι λιγο σπρωξιμο.. ουτε με χαπια καταληγεις.. η φαρμακευτικη αγωγη διαρκει λιγουσ μηνες και σε ξεμπλοκαρει λιγο... η θεραπεια σ ολο αυτο ειναι ψυχοθεραπεια... να μιλησεισ σε ενα ειδικο και να βρεις την αιτια ολων αυτων.. και να ξερεις οτι ξεπερνιεται... 100%..αλλα απο μονη σου ειναι δυσκολο.. θελεις καθοδηγηση..οσο γιατο παιδακι σιγουρα θα κανεισ..μην σε αγχωνει αυτο.. δωσε λιγο χρονο στον εαυτο σου..

----------


## λιτσα30

παιδιά δεν μπορώ να το διαχειριστώ ακόμη το φόρουμ καλά,,δε μπορούμε να στείλουμε πμ?Αλέξανδρε δε μπορώ να πω πολλά εδω,αλλα έχω ζήσει αρκετά δύσολα παιδικά χρονια,,μέχρι να πάθω την πρώτη κρίση ήμουν πού δυνατή σαν άνθρωπος,δεν ειχα ποτε φοβίες.δεν ξέρω πως κατάντησα ετσι,ίσως το οτι δε δουλευω εδώ και μηνες κ κλειστηκα στο σπιτι,τα βάζω με ολους,και με τον αντρα μου λεγοντας του οτι ξερει το προβλημα που εχω κ αυτος τωρα παραδειγμα πηγε σε ενα φιλο του για καφε,ενω εγω ειμαι νυχτα μερα μονη,τα βαζω με τον εαυτο μου,δε θλω να ζω ετσι,thura7 το ξέρω οτι ειναι πολυ δυσκολο.δεν εχω ορεξη για τιποτα,

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

για να στηλεις πρεπει να χεις 50μυν στο φορουμ περιπου

----------


## λιτσα30

οκ καταλαβα,,οποτε να στελνω μεχρι το βραδυ,,:cool:

----------


## thura7

> παιδιά δεν μπορώ να το διαχειριστώ ακόμη το φόρουμ καλά,,δε μπορούμε να στείλουμε πμ?Αλέξανδρε δε μπορώ να πω πολλά εδω,αλλα έχω ζήσει αρκετά δύσολα παιδικά χρονια,,μέχρι να πάθω την πρώτη κρίση ήμουν πού δυνατή σαν άνθρωπος,δεν ειχα ποτε φοβίες.δεν ξέρω πως κατάντησα ετσι,ίσως το οτι δε δουλευω εδώ και μηνες κ κλειστηκα στο σπιτι,τα βάζω με ολους,και με τον αντρα μου λεγοντας του οτι ξερει το προβλημα που εχω κ αυτος τωρα παραδειγμα πηγε σε ενα φιλο του για καφε,ενω εγω ειμαι νυχτα μερα μονη,τα βαζω με τον εαυτο μου,δε θλω να ζω ετσι,thura7 το ξέρω οτι ειναι πολυ δυσκολο.δεν εχω ορεξη για τιποτα,


πιστεψε με.. σε καταλαβαινω στο 100%..ουτε εγω δουλευω.. εκτος απο κρισεις εχω και αγοραφοβια... και οπωσ καταλαβαινεις δυσκολευομαι στο εξω... πρεπει να κανεισ συνεδριεσ..θα σε βοηθησουν παρα πολυ... και ξεπερνιεται..επωδυνο μεν αλλα καποια στιγμη φευγει..προσωπικο μηνυμα μπορεισ να στειλειεσ μολισ συμπληρωσεις 50 δημοσια μηνθματα..οποτε γραφε...χεχε

----------


## λιτσα30

θα το κανω γιατι πιστευω οτι οι συνεδριες θα με βοηθησουν,δεν το αντεχω αλλο αυτο,βαρεθηκα τον εαυτο μου κυραστηκα,καθε μερα ποναει το στομαχι μου,δεν θελω να παω πουθενα,τωρα π.χ μπορουσα να σηκωθω να παω σε μια φιλη αλλα ειμαι κλεισμενη μεσα ενω ο αντρας μου μολις ξυπνησε πηγε σε ενα φιλο του,και μπορω να πω οτι εγινα χαλια που με παρατησε κι εφυγε,δεν δημιουργησα ομως θεμα γιατι ισως να εχω αδικο σε οτι του πω επειδη εγω βιωνω αυτο που βιωνω,,,εχω μαθει ομως απο μικρη παντα να εξαρτωμαι απο καποιον,τη μοναξια δεν την μπορουσα ποτε,,και ξερω οτι επειδη τωρα χαλαστηκα πολυ ψυχολογικα που με παρατησε ο αντρας μου κ εφυγε το βραδυ θα μου βγει η εξαντληση κ θα ερθει η κρηση πανικου...

----------


## thura7

> θα το κανω γιατι πιστευω οτι οι συνεδριες θα με βοηθησουν,δεν το αντεχω αλλο αυτο,βαρεθηκα τον εαυτο μου κυραστηκα,καθε μερα ποναει το στομαχι μου,δεν θελω να παω πουθενα,τωρα π.χ μπορουσα να σηκωθω να παω σε μια φιλη αλλα ειμαι κλεισμενη μεσα ενω ο αντρας μου μολις ξυπνησε πηγε σε ενα φιλο του,και μπορω να πω οτι εγινα χαλια που με παρατησε κι εφυγε,δεν δημιουργησα ομως θεμα γιατι ισως να εχω αδικο σε οτι του πω επειδη εγω βιωνω αυτο που βιωνω,,,εχω μαθει ομως απο μικρη παντα να εξαρτωμαι απο καποιον,τη μοναξια δεν την μπορουσα ποτε,,και ξερω οτι επειδη τωρα χαλαστηκα πολυ ψυχολογικα που με παρατησε ο αντρας μου κ εφυγε το βραδυ θα μου βγει η εξαντληση κ θα ερθει η κρηση πανικου...


μη το λες αυτο.. δε θα σου ερθει τιποτα.. οσο το λεσ τοσο θα σου ερχεται.. μη πινεισ καφε και αλκοολ.. οσο αφορα τον αντρας σου καταλαβαινω πωσ νιωθειεσ.. ισωσ δε ειναι σωστο.. δε ξερω ολη την ιστορια σου απο την αρχη..απο αυτα που ειπες κατι λιγα καταλαβαινω... σιγουρα ολα αυτο που περνασ απο καπου προεκυψε.. εδω χρειαζονται οι συνεδριεσ..ειναι πολυ κουραστικο..το ξερω.. αλλα πρεπει να βρουμε τη δυναμη και να σηκωθουμε απο το πατο..ολα θελουν το χρονο τουσ..

----------


## λιτσα30

λεω οτι θα το παθω επειδη οταν στεναχωριεμαι για κατι ειναι πιο συχνη η κριση,,ειδη με ποναει το στομαχι,οταν θα μπορω να στειλω πμ θα σου πω περισσοτερα,,,ουτε εγω η ιδια ξερω απο που προηλθε ολο αυτο,,εγω στεκομουν σε ολους επειδη ημουν η πιο δυνατη,ουτε απο αρρωστιες φοβομουν ουτε γιατρους ουτε τιποτα,,τωρα εχω ολα αυτα τα περιεργα,και καταλαβαινεις ποσο δυσκολη κανω την καθημερηνοτητα μου....θελω καποιον διπλα μου,να ξεχαστω να κανω το οτιδηποτε,γ αυτο και στεναχωρηθηκα τωρα με τον αντρα μου που εφυγε,πιστευω οτι επρεπε να σκεφτι οτι ολη μερα κ ολη νυχτα ειμαι κ εγω μονη και ενα παραπανω με το προβλημα που εχω,,αλλα ξερεις κατι?επειδη με γνωρισε εντελως διαφορετικη πριν 6 χρονια χωρις ολα αυτα με θεωρει δυνατη κ οτι δεν εχω αναγκη οπως λεει,,δεν εχει κατανοησει το προβλημα μου,,θελω να σηκωθω ξανα,,να ειμαι αυτη που ημουν,να μη βασιζομαι σε κανεναν παρα μονο στον εαυτο μου,

----------


## thura7

ολα αυτα που λεσ νιωθω οτι βλεπω εμενα... ετσι ακριβωσ σκεφτομαι και εγω..μια ζωη ημουν πετρα και στεκομουν σε ολουσ..τωρα?? ευτυχωσ εχω εναν ανθρωπο που μου στεκεται αλλα και αυτο τι να καταλαβει..προσπαθει με νυχια και με δοντια.. αμα δε το περνασ δε ξερεισ πωσ ειναι.. και εγω σου λεω ολη μερα μεσα στο σπιτι..εχω απελπιστει.. σιχαινομαι που καταντησα ετσι εγω που ημουν σε ολα μεσα.. αλλα? τι? να παραδωσω τα οπλα? οχιιιι.... αν και τα εχω μισοπαραδωσει... με βοηθαει πολυ ο ψυχολογοσ μου..παρα πολυ... εκτοσ απο ειδικος ειναι πολυ καλοσ ανθρωπος.. δυσκολοσ και δυσματοσ ο δρομοσ αυτο που περναμε αλλα μπορουμε να το διανυσουμε μεχρι τελουσ...

----------


## λιτσα30

πολυ θα ηθελα να ξυπνησω ενα πρωι και να ειμαι οπως παλια...αλλα ειναι πολυ δυσκολο,"χαιρομαι" που βρηκα καποιον που βιωνει ακριβως το ιδιο,και που δεν ηταν ετσι,,απλα θα ηθελα ο ανθρωπος μου να ειναι περισσοτερο διπλα μου,εγω παρολο το προβλημα συνεχιζω και ειμαι διπλα σε ολους,,,αν οπως λες ειναι ενας δυσβατος δρομος που πρεπει να τον περπατησουμε μεχρι τελους θα τον περπατησω,,αν ξερω οτι θα σταματησει εκει,κι εγω αυτο ακριβως νιωθω,συχαινομαι τον εαυτο μου που καταντησα ετσι,νομιζω πως αργυσα κιωλας να παω σε ειδικο,,βλεπω ανθρωπους δραστηριους,χαρουμενους και μισω τον εαυτο μου..

----------


## thura7

μια απο τα ιδια... μου φαινονται ολα πολυ δυσβατα...μιλασ και ακουωσ τον εαυτο μου.. αλλα θα τα καταφερουμε.. ηδη επρεπε να χεσ πει σε ειδικο... εχεισ και αγοραφοβια?

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

καπιο περιεργο φαινομενο συμβαινει εδω παντως αυτο που λες μιαζει πολυ με ενα παλιοτερο ποιημα που χα γραψει θα στο στειλω

----------


## λιτσα30

αχ θα το μαθω το φορουμ που θα παειιι,,τωρα ειδα τα μηνυματα σας παιδια συγνωμη,,αγοραφοβια δεν εχω,,κλειστοφοβια εχω,,να φανταστειται δουλευα σε μεσητικο και καταλαβαινεται οτι ειχα να κανω με ασανσερ ολη μερα,,,κλειστηκα μια φορα κ απο τοτε για ενα χρονο ανεβαινα με τα ποδια 8 9 οροφους,,το ξεπερασα μπορω να πω κ ανεβαινω,,με ποιανει καμια φορα ομως οταν ειμαι σε αστικο κ εχει πολυ κοσμο ψαχνω διεξοδο να βγω γιατι πνιγομαι,,,

----------


## λιτσα30

αλλα το θεμα μου με το να μενω μονη και να φοβαμαι και να με ποιανουν κρισεις ειναι πολυ σοβαρο και το καταλαβαινω κ απο μονη μου,,εχω και το στομαχι που με ταλαιπωρει με ολα αυτα...

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

βασικα εδω μεσα ειναι λιγο απιθανο να ειναι μονος κανεις πολες επιλογες υπαρχουν... :)

----------


## paoki

> με ποιανει καμια φορα ομως οταν ειμαι σε αστικο κ εχει πολυ κοσμο ψαχνω διεξοδο να βγω γιατι πνιγομαι,,,


και εγώ έτσι, έπιανα και θέση διπλα στην πόρτα ώστε άμα δεν μπορώ να πάρω ανάσα να τον σταματήσω και στη μέση του πουθενά να βγω έξω .... άστα φρίκη έχασα δουλειά για αυτό το λόγο δεν άντεχα άλλο αυτό το μαρτύριο και σταμάτησα... πάντως όλα αυτά κάνουν το κύκλο τους και σιγά σιγά ηρεμούν η εστω γινονται διαχειρίσιμα

----------


## λιτσα30

μακαρι ρε παιδια τι να πω...προσπαθω πολυ παντως με τον εαυτο μου και τα ψυλοκαταφερνω,,αλλα οταν με ποιασει....ετσι βιωνετε κ εσεις ρε παιδια τις κρισεις?την πρωτη φορα που το επαθα νομιζα οτι παθαινω εμφραγμα,,αρχισαν να τρεμουν τα χερια μου,στεγνωσε το στομα μου,ειχα ζαλη κ μεποιασε το στομαχι,κ ενα περιεργο που δεν μπορω να το περιγραψω εσωτερικο καψιμο να το πω?

----------


## thura7

> μακαρι ρε παιδια τι να πω...προσπαθω πολυ παντως με τον εαυτο μου και τα ψυλοκαταφερνω,,αλλα οταν με ποιασει....ετσι βιωνετε κ εσεις ρε παιδια τις κρισεις?την πρωτη φορα που το επαθα νομιζα οτι παθαινω εμφραγμα,,αρχισαν να τρεμουν τα χερια μου,στεγνωσε το στομα μου,ειχα ζαλη κ μεποιασε το στομαχι,κ ενα περιεργο που δεν μπορω να το περιγραψω εσωτερικο καψιμο να το πω?


ναι φυσικα..και αλλα πολλα..με πιανουν ζαλαδα, ναυτια , ταχυπαλμια , αταθια... και λιγα λεω... και γιατι δε βγαινειεσ λιγο εξω? αλιμονο σε εμασ που εχουμε και αγοραφοβια.. δοκιμασε να βγαινεις...

----------


## thura7

> και εγώ έτσι, έπιανα και θέση διπλα στην πόρτα ώστε άμα δεν μπορώ να πάρω ανάσα να τον σταματήσω και στη μέση του πουθενά να βγω έξω .... άστα φρίκη έχασα δουλειά για αυτό το λόγο δεν άντεχα άλλο αυτό το μαρτύριο και σταμάτησα... πάντως όλα αυτά κάνουν το κύκλο τους και σιγά σιγά ηρεμούν η εστω γινονται διαχειρίσιμα


παοκι μακαρι να κανει το κυκλο και να φυγει.. δε αντεχεται αλλο..ποση υπομονη να εχει ενας ανθρωπος..προσωπικα η δικη μου εξαντλειται..

----------


## anxious4ever

καλησπερα λιτσα30..διαβασα τα μνμτα σου κ επειδη εχω ιστορικο πανικου απο τα 17 μου, ενα εχω να σου πω, αν σκεφτεις οτι αυτο που σου συμβαινει εισαι εσυ η ιδια ισως αλλαξεις αντιληψη γι αυτο που σου συμβαινει.
συνηθως οι κρισεις πανικου ερχονται οταν εχουμε συσσωρευμενη πιεση.οταν ο εαυτος μας θελει καποια πραγματα κ εμεις δεν τα ακουμε.
πιθανοτατα εχεις πιεστει αρκετα αυτον τον καιρο.κατι σε πιεζει.μαθε να σεβεσαι τις κρισεις σου γιατι ερχονται επειδη κατι θελουν να σου πουν.
γι αυτο η ψυχοθεραπεια ειναι η καταλληλη μεθοδος για να ξεπεραστει επειδη με την βοηθεια του ειδικου, αρχιζει η βαθυα αναζητηση του εαυτου κ των καταπιεσμενων θελω μας κ ετσι απελευθερωνονται..οταν επιτευχθει αυτο, δηλαδη η απελευθερωση των καταπιεσμενων θελω μας τοτε οι κρισεις αποδυναμωνονται.
σου συνιστω να απευθυνθεις αμεσα σε ειδικο διοτι οσο το καθυστερεις οι κρισεις πανικου θα γινουν περισσοτερες κ προκαλουν αγοραφοβια κ καταθλιψη κ ειναι κριμα στις μερες ενω εχουμε τα μεσα , να αφηνουμε αυτο να μας ταλαιπωρει.
παθαινα 10 κρισεις τη μερα.επαθα αγοραφοβια κ μετα κλινικη καταθλιψη..μολις ξεκινησα ψυχοθεραπεια αρχισα να συνερχομαι.σιγα σιγτα αρχισα να ακουω τα θελω μου, τον εαυτο μου, να βαζω ορια σε ο.τι με πειραζει,να εκφραζομαι κ να σεβομαι τον εαυτο μου οταν περνουσε κριση.ελεγα οκ..θα κρατησει μερικα λεπτα κ μετα θα περασει.αφησε να βγει ολη αυτη η πιεση γιατι ετσι μονο θα εκτονωθει.παραλληλα ομως βρες εναν καλο ψυχοθεραπευτη.συνιστω γνωσιακη - συμπεριφορισιτκη ψυχοθεραπεια μιας κ εχει αποδειχθει οτι ειναι η καταλληλη προσεγγιση για ολο αυτο που περνας.δεν θα τρελλαθεις, δεν θα παθεις κατι κακο, ισα ισα μεσα απο αυτο θα βγεις πιο δυνατη ακομα κ καποτε θα ευγνωμονεις τις κρισεις πανικου.θα ειναι το καμπανακι σου που θα χτυπαει οταν κατι δεν σου αρεσει κ σε πιεζει κ εσυ συνειδητα δνε το αντιλαμβανεσαι.ευχομαι ο.,τι καλυτερο!

----------


## thura7

> καλησπερα λιτσα30..διαβασα τα μνμτα σου κ επειδη εχω ιστορικο πανικου απο τα 17 μου, ενα εχω να σου πω, αν σκεφτεις οτι αυτο που σου συμβαινει εισαι εσυ η ιδια ισως αλλαξεις αντιληψη γι αυτο που σου συμβαινει.
> συνηθως οι κρισεις πανικου ερχονται οταν εχουμε συσσωρευμενη πιεση.οταν ο εαυτος μας θελει καποια πραγματα κ εμεις δεν τα ακουμε.
> πιθανοτατα εχεις πιεστει αρκετα αυτον τον καιρο.κατι σε πιεζει.μαθε να σεβεσαι τις κρισεις σου γιατι ερχονται επειδη κατι θελουν να σου πουν.
> γι αυτο η ψυχοθεραπεια ειναι η καταλληλη μεθοδος για να ξεπεραστει επειδη με την βοηθεια του ειδικου, αρχιζει η βαθυα αναζητηση του εαυτου κ των καταπιεσμενων θελω μας κ ετσι απελευθερωνονται..οταν επιτευχθει αυτο, δηλαδη η απελευθερωση των καταπιεσμενων θελω μας τοτε οι κρισεις αποδυναμωνονται.
> σου συνιστω να απευθυνθεις αμεσα σε ειδικο διοτι οσο το καθυστερεις οι κρισεις πανικου θα γινουν περισσοτερες κ προκαλουν αγοραφοβια κ καταθλιψη κ ειναι κριμα στις μερες ενω εχουμε τα μεσα , να αφηνουμε αυτο να μας ταλαιπωρει.
> παθαινα 10 κρισεις τη μερα.επαθα αγοραφοβια κ μετα κλινικη καταθλιψη..μολις ξεκινησα ψυχοθεραπεια αρχισα να συνερχομαι.σιγα σιγτα αρχισα να ακουω τα θελω μου, τον εαυτο μου, να βαζω ορια σε ο.τι με πειραζει,να εκφραζομαι κ να σεβομαι τον εαυτο μου οταν περνουσε κριση.ελεγα οκ..θα κρατησει μερικα λεπτα κ μετα θα περασει.αφησε να βγει ολη αυτη η πιεση γιατι ετσι μονο θα εκτονωθει.παραλληλα ομως βρες εναν καλο ψυχοθεραπευτη.συνιστω γνωσιακη - συμπεριφορισιτκη ψυχοθεραπεια μιας κ εχει αποδειχθει οτι ειναι η καταλληλη προσεγγιση για ολο αυτο που περνας.δεν θα τρελλαθεις, δεν θα παθεις κατι κακο, ισα ισα μεσα απο αυτο θα βγεις πιο δυνατη ακομα κ καποτε θα ευγνωμονεις τις κρισεις πανικου.θα ειναι το καμπανακι σου που θα χτυπαει οταν κατι δεν σου αρεσει κ σε πιεζει κ εσυ συνειδητα δνε το αντιλαμβανεσαι.ευχομαι ο.,τι καλυτερο!


καλησπερα μπουμ.. που χαθηκεσ? πωσ εισαι σημερα?? ειπα και εγω καποια απο αυτα στη λιτσα.. συμφωνω μαζι σου... μακαρι καποια στιγμη ολα αυτα να ειναι παρελθον..

----------


## λιτσα30

παιδια να ξερατε ποσο καλο μου κανετε...σας ευχαριστω πολυ,,thura7 πλεον αποφευγω τις εξοδους γιατι φοβαμαι μην το παθω κ εξω,,BOOM σ ευχαριστω πολυ για οσα μου ειπες,απ οτι καταλαβαινω μονο με ειδικο θα το αντιμετωπισω παιδια ετσι?στεναχωριεμαι πολυ με την κατασταση μου,κοιταω συνεχεια το ρολοι επειδη περναει η ωρα και στις 3 ο αντρας μου θα φυγει για δουλεια,δεν ξερω γιατι φοβαμαι τοσο πολυ μονη,και δεν φοβαμαι απο κλεφτες και τετοια,,μην παθω κατι εγω και δεν ειναι εδω κανεις φοβαμαι,κ φυσικα οταν το σκεφτομαι με ποιανει και η κρηση μετα απο λιγο,ισως επειδη η μαμα μου ηταν φοβιτσιαρα και γυναικα ειχε ψυχολογικης φυσεως προβληματα κ οταν αρρωσταινα δεν με προσεχε και ετρεχα στη γιαγια μου,

----------


## anxious4ever

γιατι στενοχωριεσαι τοσο πολυ για κατι το οποιο ξεπερνιεται?θελει χρονο απλα.ακουσε το κ αποδεξου το.
οταν με επιαναν οι κρισεις ελεγα "οκ..ελα..οκ...θα ερθεις κ θα περασεις..οκ κ τι εγινε?
αφου δεν παθαινω κατι απο αυτο..απλα ειναι φοβος,εντονος φοβος,πανικος"σκεψου ετσι κ παραλληλα εισπνοες απο την μυτη κ εκπνοη παλι απο την μυτη.
επισης την ωρα που παει να σε πιασει παρε μικρη χαρτοσακουλα σουρωσε το στομιο της κ κανε εισπνοη κ εκπνοη ΜΟΝΟ μεσα στην σακουλα.
ειναι πρωτες βοηθειες αυτες για να περασει πιο ευκολα.αλλη μια επιλογη ειναι την ωρα που παει να σε πιασει ανοιξε το φως κοιτα σε ενα σημειο συγκεκριμενα κ αναλυσε αυτο που βλεπεις π.χ. δες ενα ρουχο κρεμασμενο απεναντι απο το κρεβατι σου κ σκεψου,το χρωμα του, την υφη του, ποτε θα το φοραγες κλπ..
αναλυσε το υφασμα του, σκεψου αν ειναι ναυλον, βαμβακερο κλπ..ή παρε ενα περιοδικο βαλτο διπλα στο κωμοδινο, οταν παει να σε πιασει ανοιξε το περιοδικο χαζεψε μια φωτογραφια κ αναλυσε τι βλεπεις.με αυτον τον τροπο το μυαλο φευγει απο τον πανικο κ καρφωνεται αλλου.λεγεται αποσπαση προσοχης κ ειναι μια μεθοδος για να ξεπεραστει η κριση ..ομως για να μην ξαναρθουν ποτε οι κρισεις χρειαζεται ψηυχοθεραπεια σιγουρα.δεν ειναι κακο.απλα θελει κοπο κ υπομονη κ λεφτα.πολυς κοσμος υποφερει απο αυτο που υποφερεις κ συ.επισης αυριο αγορασε ενα βιβλιο που εχει να κανει με πανικο κ μεθοδο αυτοβοηθειας.αναγνωρισε το προβλημα σου , αποδεξου το , μη σε βριζεις, οσο σε βριζεις τοσο θα σε πιανουν.μη ξεχνας οτι οι κρισεις αυτες εισαι εσυ η ιδια!! κ ειναι η φωνη του παιδιου που εχεις μεσα σου κ δνε το ακους τοσο καιρο..το εφτασες στα ορια κ τωρα επαναστατει.μεχρι κει μορει να φτασει.δεν προκαλει τιποτα αλλο.μονο φοβο.

----------


## λιτσα30

θα κανω ολα οσα μου ειπες ΒΟΟΜ σ ευχαριστω,αυτος ο φοβος...δεν μπορω να εξηγησω καν τι ειναι αυτο που φοβαμαι περισσοτερο,αυτο που καταλαβαινω ειναι οτι απ τις φοβιες μου αρχισαν και μου βγηκαν και οι κρησεις πανικου,φοβαμαι πως εχω πολυ πιο σοβαρο προβλημα απ οτι νομιζα,γινομαι παραλογη πολλες φορες και το καταλαβαινω,,π.χ ξυπνησα ενα βραδυ με φοβερο στομαχοπονο,μονη μου στο σπιτι τα βραδυα οπως σας ειπα,,μ εποιασε πανικος απ τον πονο μην παθω κατι ενω ειμαι μονη,κ τωρα τι κανω?εκανα ενα ζεστο να πιω εκατσα εξω στο μπαλκονι ο πονος τιποτα,ημουν ετοιμη να παρω τον αντρα μου να ερθει σπιτι,να φυγει απ τη δουλεια,αλλα μετα σκεφτηκα οτι εγω η ιδια εκανα τον πονο πιο δυνατο απ το φοβο μου,το στομαχι ηρεμησε και μ εποιασε το τρεμουλο και παλι απ την αρχη η κρηση μετα απ ολο αυτο,,εκατσα στο καναπε ανοικσα τηλεοραση συγκεντρωθηκα εκει και με πηρε ο υπνος αφου εξαντληθηκα πια,,εχω γενικα πολλες ασχημες αναμνησεις απ τα παιδικα μου χρονια επειδη η μαμα μου οπως σας ειπα αντιμετωπιζε και αντιμετωπιζει σε μικροτερο βαθμο βεβαια ψυχολογικα προβληματα,δε θελω κι εγω να περασει το παιδι μου οτι περασα εγω επειδη η μαμα μου ειχε προβλημα,φοβαμαι πολυ

----------


## thura7

> θα κανω ολα οσα μου ειπες ΒΟΟΜ σ ευχαριστω,αυτος ο φοβος...δεν μπορω να εξηγησω καν τι ειναι αυτο που φοβαμαι περισσοτερο,αυτο που καταλαβαινω ειναι οτι απ τις φοβιες μου αρχισαν και μου βγηκαν και οι κρησεις πανικου,φοβαμαι πως εχω πολυ πιο σοβαρο προβλημα απ οτι νομιζα,γινομαι παραλογη πολλες φορες και το καταλαβαινω,,π.χ ξυπνησα ενα βραδυ με φοβερο στομαχοπονο,μονη μου στο σπιτι τα βραδυα οπως σας ειπα,,μ εποιασε πανικος απ τον πονο μην παθω κατι ενω ειμαι μονη,κ τωρα τι κανω?εκανα ενα ζεστο να πιω εκατσα εξω στο μπαλκονι ο πονος τιποτα,ημουν ετοιμη να παρω τον αντρα μου να ερθει σπιτι,να φυγει απ τη δουλεια,αλλα μετα σκεφτηκα οτι εγω η ιδια εκανα τον πονο πιο δυνατο απ το φοβο μου,το στομαχι ηρεμησε και μ εποιασε το τρεμουλο και παλι απ την αρχη η κρηση μετα απ ολο αυτο,,εκατσα στο καναπε ανοικσα τηλεοραση συγκεντρωθηκα εκει και με πηρε ο υπνος αφου εξαντληθηκα πια,,εχω γενικα πολλες ασχημες αναμνησεις απ τα παιδικα μου χρονια επειδη η μαμα μου οπως σας ειπα αντιμετωπιζε και αντιμετωπιζει σε μικροτερο βαθμο βεβαια ψυχολογικα προβληματα,δε θελω κι εγω να περασει το παιδι μου οτι περασα εγω επειδη η μαμα μου ειχε προβλημα,φοβαμαι πολυ



δε θα περασει το παιδι σου τιποτα.. αυτο εξαρταται απο σενα.. ζουμε στο 2014 και υπαρχουν πολλεσ μεθοδοι.. και εγω τα ιδια σκεφτομαι..καυτη τη στιγμη που σου μιλαω εχω τα χαλια μου..τα λεω για να τα ακουω και εγω..οπωσ ειπε και μπουμ οι κρισεισ ειμαστε εμειεσ οι ιδιοι.. αμα εχεισ οικονομικη δυνατοτητα ξεκινα ψυχοθεραπειεσ αμεσα..και αν δε εχεισ υπαρχει και αλλη λυση... για ολα υπαρχουν λυσεισ αρκει να το θελουμε και εμεις.. ειναι πολυ δυσκολο αλλα οχι ακατορθωτο..

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> υπαρχουν λυσεισ αρκει να το θελουμε και εμεις.. ε


 δεν ειναι κ τοσο δυσκολο

----------


## thura7

> δεν ειναι κ τοσο δυσκολο


μακαρι.. εγω το βρισκω συσβασταχτο... νιωθω οτι δε επανελθω ποτε... ολα μαυρα και αραχνα που λεμε...

----------


## μυσπ

http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/sho...λησπερα φιλη μου σου στελνω την ιστορια μου που πιστευω ειναι μια καλη αντιμετωπιση για καθε ψυχολογικο προβλημα,Πρεπει κ εσυ ομως να δεις απο ποτε βιωνεις αυτην την κατασταση αν ειναι κατι που σου συμβανει απο παντα η αν προεκυψε απο καποιο τραυματικο γεγονος,Κ εμενα οσοι ψυχιατροι πηγα δεν μου αρεσαν κ πηγαινω σε ψυχολογο για να το προβλημα μου που τωρα ειναι πολυ καλυτερα κ στον ψυχιτρο μονο για να μου γραφει φαρμακα,Μην στρεσαρεσαι με την απαραιτητη προσπαθεια θα δεις αυτο που βλεπω κ εγω οτι θα εισαι αισθητα καλυτερα ψυχολογικα,Τωρα το θεμα της αγοραφοβιας δεν γνωριζω πως θα βελτιωθει κ εγω πασχω απο κοινωνιοφοβια κ ενω ολα τα ξεπερναω αυτο παραμενει,Καλη δυναμη σε σενα!

----------


## thura7

> http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/sho...λησπερα φιλη μου σου στελνω την ιστορια μου που πιστευω ειναι μια καλη αντιμετωπιση για καθε ψυχολογικο προβλημα,Πρεπει κ εσυ ομως να δεις απο ποτε βιωνεις αυτην την κατασταση αν ειναι κατι που σου συμβανει απο παντα η αν προεκυψε απο καποιο τραυματικο γεγονος,Κ εμενα οσοι ψυχιατροι πηγα δεν μου αρεσαν κ πηγαινω σε ψυχολογο για να το προβλημα μου που τωρα ειναι πολυ καλυτερα κ στον ψυχιτρο μονο για να μου γραφει φαρμακα,Μην στρεσαρεσαι με την απαραιτητη προσπαθεια θα δεις αυτο που βλεπω κ εγω οτι θα εισαι αισθητα καλυτερα ψυχολογικα,Τωρα το θεμα της αγοραφοβιας δεν γνωριζω πως θα βελτιωθει κ εγω πασχω απο κοινωνιοφοβια κ ενω ολα τα ξεπερναω αυτο παραμενει,Καλη δυναμη σε σενα!


καλησπερα και σε σενα μυσπ.... διαβασα την ιστορια σου.. οι κρισεισ πανικου ειναι διαφορετικη απο τη καταθλιψη..οσο αφορα τισ δραστηριοτητεσ μου το χαν πει και μενα.. στην αρχη πηγαινα καλα.. τοθσ πρωτουσ 5 μηνεσ..μετα απο ολα σκηνικα υποτροποιησα.. εχει ριζωσει καλα μεσα μου και δε λεει να φυγει με τιποτα... την αιτια την εχω βρει..το λαθοσ μου ειναι οτι δε δουλευω σωστα τισ σκεψεις μου..και πεφτω παλι στη παγιδα..

----------


## μυσπ

> καλησπερα και σε σενα μυσπ.... διαβασα την ιστορια σου.. οι κρισεισ πανικου ειναι διαφορετικη απο τη καταθλιψη..οσο αφορα τισ δραστηριοτητεσ μου το χαν πει και μενα.. στην αρχη πηγαινα καλα.. τοθσ πρωτουσ 5 μηνεσ..μετα απο ολα σκηνικα υποτροποιησα.. εχει ριζωσει καλα μεσα μου και δε λεει να φυγει με τιποτα... την αιτια την εχω βρει..το λαθοσ μου ειναι οτι δε δουλευω σωστα τισ σκεψεις μου..και πεφτω παλι στη παγιδα..


Πιθανον ομως αν βρεις πραγματα να ασχολησε να μην σε πιανει τοσο συχνα το μυστικο ειναι να μην το σκεφτεσαι τοσο πολυ αντικατεστησε αυτην την σκεψη με αλλες κ με τον καιρο θα τα καταφερεις

----------


## thura7

> Πιθανον ομως αν βρεις πραγματα να ασχολησε να μην σε πιανει τοσο συχνα το μυστικο ειναι να μην το σκεφτεσαι τοσο πολυ αντικατεστησε αυτην την σκεψη με αλλες κ με τον καιρο θα τα καταφερεις


makari... αλλα πωσ να βρω κατι να απασχοληθω οταν δε μπορω λογω αγοραφοβια να βγω εξω?οεοοο? προσπαθω να κανω καποια μικρα βηματα.. οπωσ να μιλαω στο τηλ η καμια βολτα με το αμαξι.. αλλα η ρημαδα η αρνιτικοτητα με γυροφερνει... και να φανταστεισ ποτε δε ημουν αρνητικο ατομο...ξεχειλιζα απο αισιοδοξια και στηριζα τουσ παντεσ...τωρα πωσ ξεπεσα ετσι..τι να πω..

----------


## μυσπ

> makari... αλλα πωσ να βρω κατι να απασχοληθω οταν δε μπορω λογω αγοραφοβια να βγω εξω?οεοοο? προσπαθω να κανω καποια μικρα βηματα.. οπωσ να μιλαω στο τηλ η καμια βολτα με το αμαξι.. αλλα η ρημαδα η αρνιτικοτητα με γυροφερνει... και να φανταστεισ ποτε δε ημουν αρνητικο ατομο...ξεχειλιζα απο αισιοδοξια και στηριζα τουσ παντεσ...τωρα πωσ ξεπεσα ετσι..τι να πω..


Κουραγιο κ εγω πασχω απο κοινωνιοφοβια κ θελω μονο το αγορι μου τους δικους μου κ τις λιγες φιλες μου,Δεν ειναι απαιραιτητο να βγεις για ολα εξω προσωπικα ασχολουμαι πολυ με το σπιτι απο ολες τις δουλειες κ ομολογω με ανακουφιζει παρα πολυ κ επισης ζωγραφιζω βγαινω οσο εχω αναγκη με τους δικους μου ανθρωπους,Πιστευω ειναι πληθος απο πραγματα που μπορεις να κανεις μεσα στο σπιτι κ να νιωσεις καλυτερα

----------


## thura7

> Κουραγιο κ εγω πασχω απο κοινωνιοφοβια κ θελω μονο το αγορι μου τους δικους μου κ τις λιγες φιλες μου,Δεν ειναι απαιραιτητο να βγεις για ολα εξω προσωπικα ασχολουμαι πολυ με το σπιτι απο ολες τις δουλειες κ ομολογω με ανακουφιζει παρα πολυ κ επισης ζωγραφιζω βγαινω οσο εχω αναγκη με τους δικους μου ανθρωπους,Πιστευω ειναι πληθος απο πραγματα που μπορεις να κανεις μεσα στο σπιτι κ να νιωσεις καλυτερα


εγω μονο ενα ατομο εχω και του χω βγαλει τη παναγια.. κανω και εγω δουλειεσ μεσα στο σπιτι.. αλλα καποιεσ μερεσ στα πολυ χαλια δε μπορω να σηκωθω...αλλα και αυτο δε ειναι ζωη.. εχω σπουδασει..θελω να δουλεψω, θελω να παω διακοπες, μακρινεσ βολτες και δε μπορω ..καταλαβαινεις??

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

οταν καπιος εξωτερικευει παντα οσα σκεφτετε δε κρατα μυστικα απο τιποτα τοτε ειναι 100% σιγουρο οτι μεσα του θα ναι καλα.

----------


## thura7

> οταν καπιος εξωτερικευει παντα οσα σκεφτετε δε κρατα μυστικα απο τιποτα τοτε ειναι 100% σιγουρο οτι μεσα του θα ναι καλα.



μακαρι να μπορουσα να το κανω αυτο.. αλλα δεν.. με τιποτα... δε γινεται..αμα πω αυτα που θελω να πω θα γινει πυρινικος πολεμοσ.. :p θελω να ξεπερασω τισ κρισεις και τη αγοραφοβια.. γινεται.?? ποτε?? θα αργησει? θελω τη ζωη μου πισω.. τιποτα αλλο... ζηταω πολλα?

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> μακαρι να μπορουσα να το κανω αυτο.. αλλα δεν.. με τιποτα... δε γινεται..αμα πω αυτα που θελω να πω θα γινει πυρινικος πολεμοσ.. :p θελω να ξεπερασω τισ κρισεις και τη αγοραφοβια.. γινεται.?? ποτε?? θα αργησει? θελω τη ζωη μου πισω.. τιποτα αλλο... ζηταω πολλα?


 ναι αλλα για να ξεπερασεις κατι ομως πρεπει κ να συνεργαζεσε γενικοτερα οταν λες οτι θα γυνει πυρινικος πολεμος ενοεις αυτο (.......................) θα στο στειλω πμ

----------


## thura7

> ναι αλλα για να ξεπερασεις κατι ομως πρεπει κ να συνεργαζεσε γενικοτερα οταν λες οτι θα γυνει πυρινικος πολεμος ενοεις αυτο (.......................) θα στο στειλω πμ


σου απαντησα πμ.. δε ειναι θεμα συνεργασιας..ανωτερα βια θα ελεγα.. αυτο που μου πε ο ψυχολογος.οτι εφοσων δε μπορω να μιλησω η μονη λυση ειναι να μην με διαπερνανε καποια πραγματα.. να βαλω τα ορια μου σε ανθρωπουσ και καταστασει για να μην με επηρεαζουν αρνητικα... αυτο προσπαθω να το κανω..αλλεσ φορεσ επιτυχωσ αλλεσ φορεσ οχι... δε ξεκολαει αυτη η βλακεια απο πανω μου με τιποτα... δε ξερω.. απλα θελω τη ζωη μου πισω.. νιωθω οτι εχω φτασει πατο και τωρα ηρθε η ωρα να σηκωθω σιγα σιγα..

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> δε μπορω να μιλησω


 μπορει να φαινετε καπως επιθετικο αυτο που θα πω αλλα νομιζω οτι εχει νοημα θα σου αντιπαραβαλω ως παραδειγμα τον εαυτο μου εγω δηλαδη που αποφασισα μια μερα να βγαλω στη φορα οτι ειχα μεσα μου τι εχασα απο αυτο? το οτι εριξα το εγω μου χαμηλα? ενταξει μπορει να με εκραξαν πολοι για οσα ειπα αλλα χ@@@@@ ενιωσα τοσο καλυτερα που δεν ειχα καμια σχεση με πριν σε αυτο το χαλι που ειμουν αληθεια πιστευεις οτι αξιζει το κοπο να εισα σε αυτη τη κατασταση για να κρατησεις μεσα σου ολα αυτα?

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

επισης πρεπει να χεις υποψη σου οτι ο ψυχολογος ενεργει συμφωνα με οσα του λες αν πχ του λες δε μπορω να μιλησω τι να κανει? να σε αναγκασει υπο την απειλη ροπαλου να μηλισεις? αρα οτι του λες κ αυτος ακολουθει...

----------


## anxious4ever

> μακαρι να μπορουσα να το κανω αυτο.. αλλα δεν.. με τιποτα... δε γινεται..αμα πω αυτα που θελω να πω θα γινει πυρινικος πολεμοσ.. :p θελω να ξεπερασω τισ κρισεις και τη αγοραφοβια.. γινεται.?? ποτε?? θα αργησει? θελω τη ζωη μου πισω.. τιποτα αλλο... ζηταω πολλα?


μηπως ζητας πολλα κ κανεις λιγα??θελω να πω..οτι πρεπει να κανεις υπομονη στη νφαση που βρισκεσαι.
δεν ειναι ενα κουμπι ο εγκεφαλος να τον παταμε κ να αλλαζει σκεψη κ συναισθηματα..κανε υπομονη κ δουλεια με τον εαυτο σου.δωσε χρονο στην φαση.

----------


## anxious4ever

ποια μεθοδο ψυχοθεραπειας ακολουθεις?η καταλληλη για κρισεις πανικου κ ασχημες σκεψεις ειναι η συμπεριφοριστικη.

----------


## thura7

> μηπως ζητας πολλα κ κανεις λιγα??θελω να πω..οτι πρεπει να κανεις υπομονη στη νφαση που βρισκεσαι.
> δεν ειναι ενα κουμπι ο εγκεφαλος να τον παταμε κ να αλλαζει σκεψη κ συναισθηματα..κανε υπομονη κ δουλεια με τον εαυτο σου.δωσε χρονο στην φαση.


λες?? απλα ολο αυτοσ ο φοβοσ για το μελλον μου με διακατεχει... καταλαβαινεις? οσο για τη ψυχοθεραπεια που ρωτας μετα κανω γνωσιακη-συμπεριφορικη..

----------


## anxious4ever

τελεια που κανεις συμπεριφοριστικη! εισαι σε καλο δρομο!κανε υπομονη..κ εν αναγκη αν δεις οτι κραταει πολυ συνδυασε το με αντικαταθλιπτικο , θα σου πει κ ο γιατρος που σου δωσα το τηλ του.

----------


## thura7

> τελεια που κανεις συμπεριφοριστικη! εισαι σε καλο δρομο!κανε υπομονη..κ εν αναγκη αν δεις οτι κραταει πολυ συνδυασε το με αντικαταθλιπτικο , θα σου πει κ ο γιατρος που σου δωσα το τηλ του.


ποσο καιρο λεσ να μου παρει ολο αυτο?? θελω να τισ ξεριζωσω τελειωσ...

----------


## anxious4ever

εξαρταται.θα σου πει ο ψυχιατρος που σου πα.συνηθως για ολο αυτο ο πιο γργορος κ ολοκληρωμενος συνδυασμος ειναι αντικαταθλιπτικο + ψυχοθεραπεια.
δεν θελω να σε παροτρυνω να παρεις φαρμακα.μη το δεις ετσι.απλα μιλαω αντικειμενικα κ απο δικη μου εμπειρια.οταν δεν πηρα φαρμακο μου πηρε 1μιση χρονο να νιωσω εντελως καλα.αυτη την φορα επελεξα φαρμακο κ ψυχοθερ. κ συνηλθα σε 1 μηνα κ το δουλευω ψυχραιμη ολο αυτο.
ειναι δικη σου επιλογη.κανεις δεν θα σου πει τι ειναι καλο για σενα...παρα μονο ο γιατρος.

----------


## thura7

> εξαρταται.θα σου πει ο ψυχιατρος που σου πα.συνηθως για ολο αυτο ο πιο γργορος κ ολοκληρωμενος συνδυασμος ειναι αντικαταθλιπτικο + ψυχοθεραπεια.
> δεν θελω να σε παροτρυνω να παρεις φαρμακα.μη το δεις ετσι.απλα μιλαω αντικειμενικα κ απο δικη μου εμπειρια.οταν δεν πηρα φαρμακο μου πηρε 1μιση χρονο να νιωσω εντελως καλα.αυτη την φορα επελεξα φαρμακο κ ψυχοθερ. κ συνηλθα σε 1 μηνα κ το δουλευω ψυχραιμη ολο αυτο.
> ειναι δικη σου επιλογη.κανεις δεν θα σου πει τι ειναι καλο για σενα...παρα μονο ο γιατρος.


το ξερω αυτο.. εμενα το μονο που με νοιαζει ειναι να το ξεπερασω..ακομα και αν παρω αγωγη... ξεπερνιεται ομωσ ?? η ειναι ενασ φαυλοσ κυκλος...?

----------


## anxious4ever

τι λες καλε?εννοειται πως ξεπερνιεται κ εχει κ καλη προγνωση!! το χεις ξαναπερασει ουτως η αλλως.το περασα κ γω κ τωρα ειμαι καλα.σαν γριππη ειναι.χαλαρωσε.
δνε μενει για παντα.απλα οσο μενει ταλαιπωρει.αλλα εισαι πολυ ανυπομονη.οσο το κοντραρεις τοσο θα σε πιανει.αστο να βγει στην τελικη.στρες ειναι μη το φοβασαι τοσο.
δεν ειναι καποια ψυχωση η κατι.στρες παραλυτικο ειναι.
θελει εκτονωση.

----------


## στελιος66

Μπουμ σου εστειλα π.μ

----------


## thura7

> τι λες καλε?εννοειται πως ξεπερνιεται κ εχει κ καλη προγνωση!! το χεις ξαναπερασει ουτως η αλλως.το περασα κ γω κ τωρα ειμαι καλα.σαν γριππη ειναι.χαλαρωσε.
> δνε μενει για παντα.απλα οσο μενει ταλαιπωρει.αλλα εισαι πολυ ανυπομονη.οσο το κοντραρεις τοσο θα σε πιανει.αστο να βγει στην τελικη.στρες ειναι μη το φοβασαι τοσο.
> δεν ειναι καποια ψυχωση η κατι.στρες παραλυτικο ειναι.
> θελει εκτονωση.


μακαρι ρε μπουμ..ξερεις ποσο επωδυνο ειναι..και εγω τρεχω.. οπωσ μου πε και ο ψυχολογοσ μου προχτεσ ειναι σα να εχω ενα αμαξι κανι να θελω να τρεχω στη πολη με 200 ..γινεται? δε γινεται...

----------


## μυσπ

> εγω μονο ενα ατομο εχω και του χω βγαλει τη παναγια.. κανω και εγω δουλειεσ μεσα στο σπιτι.. αλλα καποιεσ μερεσ στα πολυ χαλια δε μπορω να σηκωθω...αλλα και αυτο δε ειναι ζωη.. εχω σπουδασει..θελω να δουλεψω, θελω να παω διακοπες, μακρινεσ βολτες και δε μπορω ..καταλαβαινεις??


Ολα θα τα κανεις με την απαραιτητη επιμονη κ προσπαθεια οπως εμενα αλλωστε,Μπορεις να κανεις δραστηριοτητες που δεν απαιτουν πολυ κοσμο να πηγαινεις σε μερη που δεν ειναι πολυκοσμια για να νιωθεις αβολα η ιδιαιτερα μαθηματα σπιτι,Εγω που εχω κοινωνιοφοβια κ θελω το αγορι μου τις φιλες κ τους δικους μου κ εσυ αγοραφοβια εχουμε μια ιδιαιτεροτητα εναντι αλλων ανθρωπων ομως μπορουμε κ παλι να ζησουμε φυσιολογικα με λιγους κ καλους ανθρωπους τους οποιους κ επιλεγουμε,

----------


## thura7

> Ολα θα τα κανεις με την απαραιτητη επιμονη κ προσπαθεια οπως εμενα αλλωστε,Μπορεις να κανεις δραστηριοτητες που δεν απαιτουν πολυ κοσμο να πηγαινεις σε μερη που δεν ειναι πολυκοσμια για να νιωθεις αβολα η ιδιαιτερα μαθηματα σπιτι,Εγω που εχω κοινωνιοφοβια κ θελω το αγορι μου τις φιλες κ τους δικους μου κ εσυ αγοραφοβια εχουμε μια ιδιαιτεροτητα εναντι αλλων ανθρωπων ομως μπορουμε κ παλι να ζησουμε φυσιολογικα με λιγους κ καλους ανθρωπους τους οποιους κ επιλεγουμε,


nai..ξερω και απο κοινωνιοφοβια γιατι ειμαι στα προθυρα να τη παθω... ομωσ δε ζεισ φυσιολογικα ετσι για μια ζωη...μη το βλεπεις ετσι...πρεπει να το ξεπερασουμε... δε ξερω το πωσ αλλα πρεπει... ξερω οτι πρεπει να ειμαστε αισιοδοξοι και να το παλευουμε...

----------


## thura7

καλησπερα... δε μπορω να καταλαβω ενα πραγμα... αυτα τα συναισθητα ανεβοκατεβαινουν σασ ασανσερ.. μια ειμαι καλα..μια ειμαι χαλια.. μια αρντητικοτητα μια θετικοτητα.. μεσα σε λιγεσ ωρεσ ολα αυτα πανε πανω κατω... ειναι πολυ επωδυνο... δεν αντεχεται... εχω καταντησει ενα κυκλοθημικο ατομο...

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

δηλαδδη ταλαντευεσαι σε δυο διαφορετικες κατευθυνσης?

----------


## thura7

> δηλαδδη ταλαντευεσαι σε δυο διαφορετικες κατευθυνσης?


ασ πουμε τωρα ειμαι καλυτερα.. εκανα αυτο που ειχεσ πει..εκατσα και εγραψα..πριν μιση ωρα ενιωθα απογοητευση και οτι δε θα ξεπερασω τισ κρισεισ πανικου..

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

το ασ πουμε ειμαι καλυτερα σημαινει οτι εγραψες περιπου τι σκεφτοσουν

----------


## thura7

ναι..αυτο εκανα...

----------


## anxious4ever

αυτο αριβως παθαινει οποιος ειναι ετσι.μια ειναι οκ ..αλλα οχι εντελως κ μετα πεφτει στο πατωμα.τα συναιθηματα αλλαζουν καθε δευτερολεπτο,με βοηθεια αυτα σταθεροποιουνται σιγα σιγα.
τα εχω παθει ακριβως ετσι κ ξερω.
μεσα στην μερα πολλες διακυμανσεις.ειχα φοβηθει.τωρα εχω σταθεροποιηθει.περνανε 100% ολα αυτα!! να σαι σιγουρη κ να μη φοβασαι.
κ η αγοραφοβια ξεπερνιεται.κ γω ειχα κ το ξεπερασα εδω κ πολλαααα χρονια.ειμαι μια χαρα.
χαλαρωσε.ολα καλα θα πανε.συο χω στειλει κ πμ.

----------


## anxious4ever

στελιο σου στειλα πμ.

----------


## στελιος66

Ελα μπουμ τα ειδα! Ανταποκριθηκα και στα δυο.Θα τα πουμε κατα το βραδακι.

----------


## thura7

καλησπερα και απο μενα... το ξερω βρε μπουμ μου... σου απαντησα και σε πμ.. αλλα ολο αυτο το πανω κατω κουραζει.. και σημερα πανω κατω ειμαι...ουτε ασανσερ να ημουν...

----------


## anxious4ever

καλημερα ζουμπουρλουδικα μου!! τι μου κανετε?
κανετε υπομονη?ή τιποτα?
χα! λοιπον..η υπομονη ειναι αρετη.
θα σας πω κατι το οποιο παρατηρησα μετα τον ματωμενο απριλη.
μετα το τελευταιο επεισοδιο που συμπεριλαμβανει στρες ,πανικο, φοβο, τρομο, καταθλιψη κ διακυμανσεις της διαθεσης κ γενικως ολο αυτο το υπεροχο μειγμα, συνηλθα στον 1 μηνα περιπου.στους 2 νιωθω κανονικα οπως ημουν πριν απο αυτο. ομως παρατηρησα οτι εχω αποκτησει μια παραπανω ψυχραιμια, σαν να εχω γινει πιο δυνατη κ πιο ωριμη.
κ λεω..μηπως καθε τι που γινεται τελικα εχει τον λογο του?μετα απο ολο αυτο, αναθεωρησα πραγματα τα οποιοα με αγχωναν υπερβολικα κ με εφτασαν στα ορια μου, αρχισα να νιωθω οτι θελω να ζω τις στιγμες χωρις αγχος για το μελλον.σαν ο εαυτος μου να μου εδωσε ενα μαθημα..μαθημα ζωης.
γι αυτο εκτιμηστε αυτο που σας συμβαινει..εχει τον λογο του.
κατι θελει να μας πει κ μεις δεν το ακουγαμε.
δεν θελω να γινομαι κουραστικη.αλλα αντι να κοιταμε το δασος κοιταμε το δεντρο εμεις οι ανθρωποι.
αν σκεφτεις οτι στο τελος υπαρχει ενα πανεμορφο δασος εκει μεσα κ γαληνιο τοτε ισως νιωσεις οτι ολο αυτο που σου συμβαινει θα σε οδηγησει σε εναν θριαμβο.
αραξε.νιωσε ο.τι νιωθεις, δωσε χρονο κ αξια σε αυτο που σου συμβαινει.χαλαρωσε κ απολαυσε το με λιγα λογια.πως γινεται αυτο?απλα λεγε απο μεσα σου "παροδικο ειναι θα περασει κ μετα οταν συνελθω θα ειμαι καλυτερη".
εγω παντως μεσα στον τρομο μου παντα πιστευα μεσα μου οτι θα περασει.τιποτα δεν κραταει για παντα.τιποτα δνε μενει εδω για παντα.ακομα κ αυτο.
εφοσον εχει μπει σε διαδικασια ψυχοθεραπειας θα περασει ολο αυτο.
σε αλλους κραταει πολυ, σε αλλους περισσοτερο, σε αλλους πολυ λιγο.σημασια εχει ο καθενας να το διαχειριστει με ψυχραιμια κ με θεραπεια που ταιριαζει στον καθενα προσωπικα.παντως μη μασας..σου το λεω εγω που το περασα 4 φορες.μη μασας.

----------


## thura7

καλημερα κοριτσακιιιιι... καλα ειμαστε..εσυ?? συμφωνω σε ολα τα παραπανω..αλλα την ωρα του χορου χορευεις δυστυχως.. καταλαβαινεισ τι εννοω.. πιστευω σ αυτο που λενε καθε εμποδιο για καλο... το θεμα ειναι να μν ειμαστε μια ζωη σε εμποδια γιατι τοτε δε θα προλαβαινουμε το καλο..πραγματικα ευχομαι να το ξεπερασουμε ολοι και να γελαμε με ολο αυτο.. μακαρι..μακαρι..μακαρι... γιαατι η αληθεισ ειναι οτι ειναι πολυ βαναυσο...

----------


## anxious4ever

κανεις πιστευεις αρκετα πραγματα γι αυτο?

----------


## thura7

> κανεις πιστευεις αρκετα πραγματα γι αυτο?


de ξερω.. πραγματικα..η αληθεισ ειναι οτι τελευταιο καιρο εχω καπωσ παραιτηθει..πεσ μου μερικα παραδειγματα να σου αμα τα κανω..

----------


## MrsCasablancas

παντα ημουν κλειστη,μονο μια περιοδος αλλαξα τελειως στο δημοτικο και ειχα πολλους φιλους..ημουν εξωστρεφης,γλωσσου κτλ,αλλα απο τα 19 μου αρχισαν να χειροτερευουν τα πραγματα,τα τελευταια 4 χρονια παθαινω συνεχεια κρισεις πανικου οταν βγαινω εξω,μου ειναι σχεδον αδυνατον να παρακολουθησω τις σπουδες μου γιαυτο και εχω αργισει τρομερα να τελειωσω,εχω μονο μια κολλητη και με τους γνωστους μου παρολο που τους γνωριζω αρκετα χρονια,παραμενουν γνωστοι γιατι τους ντρεπομαι τρομερα και τους τρεμω,τον τελευταιο καιρο η καταθλιψη μου επιδεινωθηκε,εκανα μια αποπειρα αυτοκτονιας,καταλαβα πως δεν εχω ζησει καθολου,ειμαι 26 και δεν εχω ταξιδεψει,δεν εχω φιλους,δεν ειχα ποτε αγορι,βλεπω τους αλλους που προχωρουν στην ζωη τους και τρελαινομαι,νομιζω πως δεν θα γινω ποτε καλα..ποτε δεν θα ζησω και εγω κατι καλο.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

λοιπον χμμ..




> 4 χρονια παθαινω συνεχεια κρισεις πανικου οταν βγαινω εξω,μου ειναι σχεδον αδυνατον να παρακολουθησω τις σπουδες μου γιαυτο και εχω αργισει τρομερα να τελειωσω


 μηπως τελικα αυτες οι σπουδες δε σ αρεσουν η το αντικειμενο δε σε εκφραζειη?




> τους τρεμω


 τους τρεμεις? :confused: τοτε πως ειναι κολητοι ? 

μαλον γνωστοι ειναι

----------


## thura7

> παντα ημουν κλειστη,μονο μια περιοδος αλλαξα τελειως στο δημοτικο και ειχα πολλους φιλους..ημουν εξωστρεφης,γλωσσου κτλ,αλλα απο τα 19 μου αρχισαν να χειροτερευουν τα πραγματα,τα τελευταια 4 χρονια παθαινω συνεχεια κρισεις πανικου οταν βγαινω εξω,μου ειναι σχεδον αδυνατον να παρακολουθησω τις σπουδες μου γιαυτο και εχω αργισει τρομερα να τελειωσω,εχω μονο μια κολλητη και με τους γνωστους μου παρολο που τους γνωριζω αρκετα χρονια,παραμενουν γνωστοι γιατι τους ντρεπομαι τρομερα και τους τρεμω,τον τελευταιο καιρο η καταθλιψη μου επιδεινωθηκε,εκανα μια αποπειρα αυτοκτονιας,καταλαβα πως δεν εχω ζησει καθολου,ειμαι 26 και δεν εχω ταξιδεψει,δεν εχω φιλους,δεν ειχα ποτε αγορι,βλεπω τους αλλους που προχωρουν στην ζωη τους και τρελαινομαι,νομιζω πως δεν θα γινω ποτε καλα..ποτε δεν θα ζησω και εγω κατι καλο.



kalhspera... σε καταλαβαινω... εχεισ επισκεφτει καποιον ειδικο?

----------


## thura7

Παλι χαλια... παλι αυπνια , απογοητευση. Εντονο στρες. Γιατι ρε γαμ....? Ποτε θα περασει?

----------


## nthanda

Καλησπέρα MrsCasablancas. Διάβασα το ποστ σου, και πίστεψε με σε νιώθω απολύτως. Έχουμε σχεδόν ίδια ηλικία κι έχω περάσει πολλά παρόμοια, ευτυχώς όμως όσο περνάνε τα χρόνια το διαχειρίζομαι όλο και πιο αποτελεσματικά και το παλεύω. Απλά θα ήθελα να σε ενημερώσω για κάποια χτυπητά λάθη που πρόσεξα σε όσα έγραψες. Καταρχήν που το ξέρεις ότι ποτέ δε θα ζήσεις κάτι καλό; Μέντιουμ δεν υπάρχουν, και φυσικά δεν ισχυρίζεσαι κι εσύ ότι είσαι ένα. Εκεί που θέλω να καταλήξω, είναι πως καταρχήν κανείς δεν μπορεί να προβλέψει το μέλλον, και δεύτερον, το μέλλον σου κατά ένα μεγάλο βαθμό είναι στο δικό σου χέρι. Όχι απολύτως βέβαια, γιατί πολλά εξαρτώνται και από τις εξωτερικές συνθήκες, την τύχη, κτλ. Αλλά εσύ μπορείς να κάνεις τη διαφορά σε ένα κομβικό σημείο: μπορείς να φιλτράρεις αυτά που ζεις όπως θες. Μπορείς να καταθλίβεσαι ή να παραιτείσαι, και μπορείς να το παλεύεις ή να συμφιλιώνεσαι. Όλα όσα περιγράφεις (κρίσεις πανικού, άγχος, κατάθλιψη) είναι πολύ πιο κοινά από ότι νομίζεις, και δεν υπάρχει κανένας απολύτως λόγος να ντρέπεσαι. Είσαι ένα άτομο με μεγάλο συναισθηματικό βάθος όπως φαίνεται, μπορείς όμως να ενσωματώσεις τη λογική στη ζωή σου, να κοιτάς τα πράγματα αντικειμενικά και να μην πανικοβάλλεσαι. Κι εγώ έχω περάσει μέρες που δε μπορούσα να σηκωθώ από το κρεβάτι μου. Κι εγώ αγχώνομαι για το πως με αντιλαμβάνονται οι άλλοι, που αν το δεις σοβαρά, είναι κάπως χαζό: μπορείς να είσαι ο καλύτερος άνθρωπος στον κόσμο και κάποιος να μη γουστάρει τη φάτσα σου, και μπορείς να είσαι ο χειρότερος, αλλά κάποιος να βρει ένα χαρακτηριστικό πάνω σου που να το λατρεύει. Το τι σκέφτονται οι άλλοι για μας, κοινώς, είναι πέρα από τον έλεγχό μας. Και δεν αξίζει να στεναχωριόμαστε για πράγματα που είναι πέρα από τον έλεγχό μας. Απλά χαλαρώνεις και όπως σου βγει. Αν δεν είσαι ευχαριστημένη με όσα έχεις ζήσει, να ξέρεις πως ποτέ δεν είναι αργά. Και πως υπάρχουν φτηνοί τρόποι να ταξιδέψεις, και να γνωρίσεις και κόσμο και να αποκτήσεις εμπειρίες. Το μόνο που χρειάζεται είναι να το τολμήσεις! Είσαι πολύ πιο δυνατή απ' ότι νομίζεις, κι εσύ και όλα τα άτομα εδώ μέσα. :)

----------


## anxious4ever

> Παλι χαλια... παλι αυπνια , απογοητευση. Εντονο στρες. Γιατι ρε γαμ....? Ποτε θα περασει?


κανεις focus σε σενα?ή μονο στα συμπτωματα σου?
εχεις σκεφτει ποτε τι θελεις πραγματικα να κανεις?κ αν ναι γιατι δεν το κανεις?ολο αυτο ειναι ενοχες + φοβοι.τι φοβασαι?
κ αυτο που φοβασαι ειναι πραγματικο?τι θα γινει αν κανεις ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ αυτο που θελεις να εισαι?
επισης εχεις δωσει την ευκαιρια στον εαυτο σου να ακουσεις γιατι νιωθει ετσι?τα συναισθηματα, απογοητευση.φοβος,πανικος, τρομος προερχονται απο εναν αξονα, τον αξονα -->σκεψη,συναισθημα, αντιδραση.
η σκεψη φερνει το συναισθημα κ το συναισθημα την αντιδραση, οπου αντιδραση σημαινει πανικος αγχος φοβος απογοητευση.
αρα ξεκιναμε κ αλλαζουμε απο την ριζα αυτον τον αξονα.ειναι μαθηματικα.το πρωτο που μας φερνει ασχημα συναισθηματα κ αντιδραση ειναι η σκεψη, αρα τι κανουμε?αλλαζουμε την σκεψη(ακομα κ με ο ζορι , ακομα κ αν δεν τον πιστευουμε) ...παραδειγμα αρνητικης σκεψης: "ειμαι σκατα,ειμαι μουρλη, δνε θα γινω ποτε καλα, ωχ γιατι τρεμω τωρα?γιτι θελω να κλαψω? γιατι φοβαμαι τοσο, θεε μου φοβαμαι, θα πεθανω.θα τρελλαθω.." σε αυτην την περιπτωση λοιπον παρατηρουμε οτι φευγει η σκεψη κ μενουν τα ασχημα συμπτωματα που ειναι τρομος απογοητευση φοβος κλπ..ξεχναμε οτι η σκεψη μας ηταν αρνητικη κ επηρρεασε τα συναισθηματα μας..ΛΥΣΗ : αλλαζουμε την σκεψη " ειμαι καλα. δεν ειμαι μουρλη, θα γινω καλα καποια στιγμη, θα το ξεπερασω.υποφερω τωρα αλλα σιγουρα θα πανε ολα καλα. κ τι εγινε αν νιωθω απογοητευση?οκ//συναισθημα ειναι δεν κινδυνευω απο αυτο. αλλωστε αν δω οτι κινδυνευω απο κατι θα ζητησω βοηθεια.σιγουρα υπαρχει λυση απλα θελω χρονο να την βρω, κ τι εγινε αν τρεμω?οκ...το σωμα μου κατι θελει να μου πει , μηπως δεν μου αρεσει κατι αυτον τον καιρο.ολα αυτα τα συμπτωματα ερχονται γιατι εγω δεν ακουω τον εαυτο μου..οκ δεν μπορω τωρα να τον καταλαβω αλλα ειμαι σιγουρη οτι καποια στιγμη θα καταφερω να καταλαβω τι θελει".
αυτος ειναι ενας θετικος τροπος σκεψης ο οποιος πρεπει να γινεται καθημερινα.
καταγραφη σκεψεων αρνητικων κ κατα ποσο εγκυρες ειναι.
ακολουθηστε τα ολα αυτα..ειναι παραδειγμα συμπεριφοριστικης ψυχοθεραπειας.
κ αυτο ειναι μονο ενα δειγμα.
για προσπαθησε λοιπον παραπανω.μαλλο δεν προσπαθεις αρκετα κ κατι κανεις λαθος.(σε σενα παει αυτο thyra7)

----------


## thura7

μουυυυυμ μου που εισαιιιι? χαθηκες? χαιρομαι για τη δυναμη που μου δινεις... ολεσ αυτεσ οι σκεψεισ ακριβως οπωσ τισ ειπεσ περνανε συνεχεια απο το μυαλο μου... αλλα γιατι ενω λεω οτι δε ειμαι μουρλη , θα το ξεπερασω και ολα αυτα που ειπεσ συνεχιζω να νιωθω μια απογοητευση και ενα κομπο στο λαιμο?? 
οσο για τη καταγραφη εχει μαλιασει η γλωσσα του ψυχολογου να τη κανω και εγω ολο το αφηνω.. σα να βαριεμαι..ευτυχωσ απο το πολυ μαλλιασμα τησ γλωσσας του ξεκινησα εδω και λιγες μερες και καταγραφω..να δω τι θα γινει μιας που ολοι λενε οτι βοηθαει πολυ..
αλλα δε νιωθω δυνατη και δε εχω αυτοπεποιθηση οτι θα τα καταφερω...

----------


## anxious4ever

> μουυυυυμ μου που εισαιιιι? χαθηκες? χαιρομαι για τη δυναμη που μου δινεις... ολεσ αυτεσ οι σκεψεισ ακριβως οπωσ τισ ειπεσ περνανε συνεχεια απο το μυαλο μου... αλλα γιατι ενω λεω οτι δε ειμαι μουρλη , θα το ξεπερασω και ολα αυτα που ειπεσ συνεχιζω να νιωθω μια απογοητευση και ενα κομπο στο λαιμο?? 
> οσο για τη καταγραφη εχει μαλιασει η γλωσσα του ψυχολογου να τη κανω και εγω ολο το αφηνω.. σα να βαριεμαι..ευτυχωσ απο το πολυ μαλλιασμα τησ γλωσσας του ξεκινησα εδω και λιγες μερες και καταγραφω..να δω τι θα γινει μιας που ολοι λενε οτι βοηθαει πολυ..
> αλλα δε νιωθω δυνατη και δε εχω αυτοπεποιθηση οτι θα τα καταφερω...


αντικατεστησε τα παραπανω που εγραψες "δε νιωθω δυνατη και δε εχω αυτοπεποιθηση οτι θα τα καταφερω"
με την εξης προταση "νιωθω δυνατη κ εχω αυτοπεποιθηση οτι θα τα καταφερω" (κ ας μη το πιστευεις), ο εγκεφαλος μας αναγνωριζει την λεξη ΔΕΝ. μολις του δωσεις την εντολη "ΔΕΝ", κανει ακριβως αυτο που του λες. αν δεν βαλεις το ΔΕΝ στην προταση σου θα κανει τα πραγματα που του ειπες χωρις το "ΔΕΝ"..ειναι τοσο χαζος ο εγκεφαλος μας που θα καταγραψει αυτο που του λες.
ειναι σαν ενα μηχανημα.εσυ το οδηγεις.εσυ το πας το τιμονι.ο.τι εντολη του δωσεις αυτη θα ακολουθησει.
γι αυτο ακομα κ ας μη πιστευεις σε αυτα τα λογια κανε αντικατασταση αμεσως.
επισης κ κατι αλλο..εχεις κανει κατι για το οποιο νιωθεις ενοχη?συνηθως οι ενοχες μας μας οδηγουν στο να σκεφτομαστε αρνητικα γιατι ετσι νιωθουμε ασυνειδητα παντα οτι θα εξιλεωθουμε βασανιζοντας εμας τους ιδιους.μηπως λοιπον εχεις ενεργοποιησει εναν τετοιο μηχανισμο αθελα σου?
αν ναι..τοτε κανε τα παραπανω που σου ειπα για να μαθεις να ενεργοποιεις σωστους μηχανισμους.
δουλεψε.μην τεμπελιαζεις ψυχολογικα.δουλεψε το.εχεις χρονο εσυ η ιδια θα το καταφερεις.
ειπαμε με το ζορι στην αρχη..

----------


## thura7

εχεισ απολυτο δικιο μπουμ.. θα σου πω σε π.μ...

----------


## thura7

μπορει να ειναι δυσκολο να σκεφτεισ θετικα αλλα στο τελοσ ολα γινονται..οι θετικεσ σκεψεισ μπορουν να σε κανουν να ξεπερασεις τα παντα.. τισ τελευταιεσ μερεσ που πιεζω τον εαυτο μ να μεινει σε θετικεσ σκεψεισ και μονο με κανουν να νιωθω καλυτερα...
μια συμβουλη ειναι αυτη..:)

----------


## MrsCasablancas

ναι,απο τα 14 μου τραβιεμαι,αυτο το καιρο δοκιμαζω και την ομαδικη :/

----------


## thura7

pote ξεπερνιεται?? πφφφφφφφ.. δεν αντεχονται ολα αυτα συμπτωματα.. νιωθω σαν να εχει ριζωθει.. δε θελω αλλο να υποφερω απο τισ κρισεισ πανικου και τη αγοραφοβια.. θελω να αποκτησω τη δυναμη που ειχα..

----------


## thura7

κανεις δε βρισκεται στην ιδια θεση με μενα? κανεισ κρισεισ πανικου κ αγοραφοβια?

----------


## Σταθης

γεια σας παιδια.....και εγω με τη σειρα μου να πω οτι εδω και ενα χρονο περιπου εχω αρχισει να εχω καποιες κρισεις αγχους?....πανικου?....εχω ανοιξει και ενα θεμα στο ---Αγχος-φοβιες---απλα ηθελα να σας πω για τα αντικαθλιπτικα...τα Cipralex...τα οποια δεν κανουν εξαρτηση και θεωρουνται απο τα καλυτερα τελευταια....τα περνω περιπου ενα μηνα και οντως κατι αρχιζει να γινεται......ενας συναδερφος που τα περνει 6 μηνες κοντα εχει δει τεραστια αλλαγη διαθεσης...και δεν ειχε προβληματα παρομοια με τα δικα μας.....παντως απο οτι διαβασα Thyra7 λες οτι δεν μπορεις να συγχωρεσεις τον εαυτο σου.....εννοειται οτι δεν το παιζω ψυχολογος κτλ κτλ.....αλλα δεν ευθυνεσαι εσυ για ολο αυτο.....ειναι αυτο που λεμε...."τυχερα"......και εγω νοιωθω ασχημα που ξεκινησα να περνω χαπια αλλα δεν γινεται αλλιως......πρεπει να αγαπησουμε τον εαυτο μας....τωρα περισσοτερο οσο ποτε....τωρα μας εχει αναγκη....οτι ειναι να ερθει αστο να ερθει....μην το προκαλεις με τον φοβο ...μην σκεφτεσαι ...και αν ξαναερθουν οι κρισεις ....και αν νοιωθω παλι ετσι...και αν....και αν....οτι ειναι θα ερθει απο μονο του και θα περασει και μπορει να ξαναρθει κτλ κτλ...ο φοβος ειναι η τροφη του αγχους που στη πορεια του εξελισεται σε στρες-κρισεις αγχους-πανικου κτλ....ο εαυτος σου ειναι ΜΟΝΟ δικος σου και πρεπει να τον συγχωρεσεις γιατι στην ουσια δεν εκανες κατι κακο.....μεγαλη κουβεντα....σορυ αν σε κουρασα και οπως ειπα πριν δεν το παιζω ψυχολογος ...προσωπικη εμπειρια και γνωμη.....:)

----------


## thura7

σε ευχαριστω πολυυυυυυυ.. εκανα θεραπεια και τη σταματησα δεκεμβρη..για 5 6 μηνεσ.. αλλα δε ηταν καλη δυστυχωσ. το αντικαταθλιπτικο που επαιρνα δε ηταν τοσο για κρισεισ πανικου αλλα για καταθλιψη που δε ειχα..και ουτε εχω ακομα ευτυχωσ... τα χω βαλει με μενα γιατι απορω πωσ αφησα τον εαυτο μ να με κυριευσει ολοσ αυτο ο φοβοσ.. εγω εχω και αγοραφοβια.. που ειναι πολυ πολυ ασχημο και τροφοδοτει το φοβο..εχεισ κ εσυ? γιατι δε καταλαβα απο τα λεγομενα σου...
α! κ επισησ δε εχω αυτοεκτιμηση και αυτοπεποιθηση τωρα τελευταια.. ισωσ επειδη κουραστηκα απο ολο αυτο....

----------


## Σταθης

δεν ξερω αν ειναι αγοραφοβια.....αυτες τις κρισεις αγχους-πανικου τις παθαινω οταν δουλευω συνηθως(οδηγος με φορτηγακι)...και εγω ακομα δεν το εχω ξεπερασει....φαντασου οτι ισως πρεπει να απευθυνθω σε ψυχιατρο(για φαρμακευτικη αγωγη) και δεν το κανω γιατι δεν πιστευα οτι θα εφτανα ποτε εδω.....ελα ομως που εχω φτασει....:).....και εγω ημουν δραστηριο ατομο....και απορω και στεναχωριεμαι για τα "χαλια μου" αλλα ετσι ειναι....πρεπει να το αποδεχτουμε....δεν φταιμε εμεις....δεν θελαμε να φτασουμε σε αυτο το σημειο αλλα δυστηχως η ευτηχως φτασαμε......δεν πρεπει να κατηγορουμε τους εαυτους μας....εχεις δοκιμασει ποτε διαλογισμο?...εχω ακουσει οτι βοηθαει πολυ σε αυτες τις περιπτωσεις

----------


## thura7

οχι... δε εχω δοκιμασε.. αγοραφοβια ειναι να φοβασαι το κοσμο..με λιγα λογια να μην μπορεισ να βγεισ απο το σπιτι σου.. κ εγω μαλλον θα ξανααπευθυνθω.. προσ το παρον κανω ψυχοθεραπεια σε ψυχολογο.. αλλα δε πιστευω στον εαυτο μου και δε τον επιβραβευω οταν κανω βηματακια..θελω τη ζωη μου πισω...

----------


## Σταθης

και εγω το ιδιο θελω.....αλλα νομιζω οτι μαλλον πρεπει να κανουμε λιγο (ισως και πολυ) υπομονη και ολα θα γινουν οπως πρωτα...ισως και καλυτερα...αλλα πρεπει να βοηθησουμε και εμεις οσο μπορουμε με θετικες σκεψεις οπως ειπες και εσυ σε ενα αλλο μυνημα....μεσα απο τις δυσκολιες μερικες φορες οταν τις ξεπερνας νοιωθεις πιο δυνατος....(πχ...απεξαρτηση απο ναρκωτικα ,αλκοολ κτλ)....αν θες ψαξε λιγο για τον Osho....εχει να κανει με τον διαλογισμο και τετοια τρελα πραγματακια....

----------


## thura7

nai..αλλα ολα αυτα γινονται εκτοσ σπιτιου..κ εγω δε μπορω... εσυ βγαινεισ κανονικα εξω? αποστασεις? διασκεδαση? ταξιδια?

----------


## Σταθης

βγαινω απο το σπιτι...τα ταξιδια τα αποφευγω λογω του οτι βαριεμαι υπερβολικα να οδηγαω πολλες συνεχομενες ωρες (μετα απο τη βαρεμαρα με πιανει το αγχος και ετσι το αποφευγω).....οταν μου δωθει η ευκαιρια βγαινω για καμια ρακι με παρεα......τελικα μετα απο 34 χρονια ζωης εχω καταληξει στο οτι : η ζωη ειναι ΜΙΚΡΗ.....!!!.....σημερα ειμαστε αυριο δεν ξερεις.......και τι μενει τελικα.?...τουλαχιστον οταν ερθει η ωρα μας ας φυγουμε με πραγματα που μας εχουν μεινει......να περασουμε ΚΑΛΑ.......να εχουμε εμεις το πανω χερι στη ψυχολογια μας.....επισης σου προτεινω οτι σκεφτεσαι να κανεις...να πεις....να φλερταρεις.....οτιδηποτε απλα ΚΑΝΤΟ....και οτι κατσει......ειπαμε η ζωη ειναι πολυ πολυ πολυ μικρη.....στο λεω γιατι και εγω εχω βαρεθει τη κατασταση μου.......οσα πανε και οσα ερθουν....αλλα οταν φυγω τουλαχιστον ....ΝΑ ΕΧΩ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ ΚΑΛΑ!!!!!....(λιγο μακαβριο αυτο το μυνημα ε?....:) ..)

----------


## thura7

xaxaxa.. συμφωνω ..η ζωη ειναι ωραια.. εμενα μ αρεσουν οιβολτεσ τα ταξιδια να δουλευω..τα παντα ολα..και τωρα δε μπορω να κανω τιποτα..κ αυτο μ τη βαραει..σα να ειμαι φυλακη...

----------


## Σταθης

κατι ασχετο ....τι φαρμακευτικη αγωγη εκανες ?...αν επιτρεπεις βεβαια...

----------


## Σταθης

και ομως μπορεις να τα κανεις.....σιγα σιγα ολα θα φτιαξουν...αλλα οπως ειπαμε και συμφωνησαμε θελει δουλεια απο εμας.....θετικες σκεψεις και πορτα στις αρνητικες....λεει ενα ρητο.....:...κανε καθε μερα και εναν απο τους φοβους σου...κανε δηλαδη ενα βημα καθε μερα σε οτι φοβασαι ....μαλλον σε κανει πιο δυνατο ψυχικα

----------


## thura7

μονο αντικαθλιπτικα.. τα effexor.. χαλια.. βαρια και σε καψουλεσ που δε κοβονται στη μεση οταν τα κοβεισ σταδιακα.. ο ψυχιατροσ ηταν μαπα που μ τα δωσε..αλλα μετα ηταν αργα να κανω αλλαγη.. μεχρι να εκανα αλλαγη θα την εκοβα.. οποτε τα συνεχισα.. τα συγκεκριμενα ηταν πιο πολυ για καταθλιψη και οχι για κρισεισ πανικου. με βοηθησαν δε λεω .. αλλα οχι οπωσ καποιο αλλο που προσεγγιζε τισ κρισεισ πανικου... 
αγχολυτικα δε πηρα τυπου ζαναξ αν και μ τα χε γραψει προερετικα.. αλλα δε.. για καποιο λογο μ προκαλουσαν φοβο και δε τα θελα..μια φορα πηρα και οχι μονο δε ηρεμισα απο την κριση πανικου εγινα χειροτερα επειδη τα χα βαλει στον εγκεφαλο μου ωσ κατι κακο...

----------


## thura7

αχ.. βρε σταθη..μακαρι να ηταν τοσο ευκολο..αλλα δεν..και στο λεω εγω που ημουν σκληροπυρηνικοσ κ ανεξαρτητοσ ανθρωποσ.. φαντασου ποσο δυσκολο το εκλαμβανω εγω οτι ειναι...

----------


## Σταθης

π.μ πως μπορω να στειλω?

----------


## thura7

για να στειλεισ π.μ. πρεπει να συμπληρωσεισ 50 μηνυματα δημοσια...οποτε γραφε για να συμπληρωσεισ..χαχαχα..

----------


## thura7

εσυ εχεισ 13 μεχρι στιγμησ.. το γραφει κατω απο ονομα σου....

----------


## Σταθης

επισης αν δεν εχεις τι να κανεις σημερα σου προτεινω να δεις αυτο...... http://youtu.be/CL0rtNNVPzI λεγεται το Μυστικο....μιλαει στο περιπου για τις θετικες σκεψεις και πως μπορεις να βοηθηθεις μεσα απο αυτες...εγω προσωπικα το εχω δει 2-3 φορες....:)

----------


## Σταθης

χαχα...τωρα τα ειδα τα μυνηματα σου...

----------


## Σταθης

εχω εμπειρια απο πολυ προσωπικο μου ατομο που ειχε παρομοια προβληματα με αγοραφοβια...κρισεις πανικου ...βαριας μορφης και τωρα βεβαια συνεχιζει την αγωγη αλλα ειναι στο 80% περιπου στο να γινει καλα.....βγαινει....παει ταξιδια κτλ κτλ...για αυτο σε ρωτησα για τη φαρμακευτικη αγωγη.....επειδη ξερω περιπου τι φαρμακα παιρνει...οσο για το ζαναξ θα ειδες οτι ποσταρα ενα θεμα...το χρησιμοποιω τακτικα.....εμενα προσωπικα με βοηθαει παρα πολυ στο να μπορω να δουλευω χωρις τις κρισεις πανικου-αγχους

----------


## thura7

ναι διαβασα το θεμα σου..εγω τα φοβαμαι τα αγχολυτικα.. φοβαμαι μην εθιστω...πραγμα που δε ισχυει αν ακολουθεισ το γιατρο..αλλα εγω και παλι φοβαμαι... να πασ σε γιατρο ρε συ.. για να σου πει τι ακριβωσ πρεπει να κανεισ..μην το αφησεις.. για πεσ μ για το ατομο αυτο πιο αναλυτικα...το πριν και το τωρα...

----------


## thura7

> επισης αν δεν εχεις τι να κανεις σημερα σου προτεινω να δεις αυτο...... http://youtu.be/CL0rtNNVPzI λεγεται το Μυστικο....μιλαει στο περιπου για τις θετικες σκεψεις και πως μπορεις να βοηθηθεις μεσα απο αυτες...εγω προσωπικα το εχω δει 2-3 φορες....:)



θα το δω εννοειται....:)

----------


## Σταθης

για αυτο το ατομο......εχεις δει ταινιες τρομου με ζομπι?.....ετσι ακριβως...σχεδον σερνοταν στο πατωμα οταν το εβλεπα.....χωρις να κοιμαται ολο το βραδυ..να κλαιει συνεχεια...να σκεφτεται το σκηνικο που του ετυχε.....δεν εβγαινε καθολου...δεν ηθελε να δει κανενα....ζωντανος-νεκρος με λιγα λογια......κανει τη θεραπεια τωρα (2 χρονια κανει θεραπεια περιπου ) και αν και ειναι 65 χρονων και γυναικα εμενα προσωπικα με εχει βαλει κατω......να βαψει αυλες-σπιτι-να φτιαχνει το κηπο....να μαστορευει ολη τη ωρα....κοινωνικοτατη......με χαμογελα και χιουμορ......τι να σου λεω....καμια σχεση......και εχει παραδεχτει οτι εκανε μεγαλη βλακεια που δεν ξεκινησε την αγωγη απο το πρωτο χρονο(πριν γινει ζομπι δηλαδη)........ειναι και σε τι γιατρο θα πεσεις...

----------


## thura7

παιζει ρολο κ αυτο ειναι η αληθεια.. και εχω δε εχω βρει κανα καλο ψυχιατρο... μονο ο ψυχολογοσ μ ειναι τελειος αλλα δε δινουν αγωγοι οι ψυχολογοι..απαγορευεται... οποτε ειμαι σε ενα μπερδεμα..θα θελα να βρω κανα ψυχιατρο καλο για να παρω και τη γνωμη τ σχετικα με αγωγη.. αλλα τζιφοσ ακομα... 

υ.γ. ωραια τα λεσ..ακου ζομπι..χαχαχαχαχα

----------


## Σταθης

χαχα...δυστηχως ομως για εμενα που το εβλεπα ηταν καπως ετσι.....και τωρα λες και ειναι 30 χρονων!!!.....εχω ενα τηλ της ψυχιατρου που βοηθησε αυτο το ατομο (και εμενα τηλεφωνικα βεβαια...δεν εχω παρει την αποφαση να παω απο κοντα)..αν θες μπορω να στο δωσω

----------


## thura7

ναι αμε.. απαγορευεται δημοσια ομωσ..στειλε να φτασεισ τα 50 για να μ στειλεις π.μ.

----------


## Σταθης

ετσι και αλλιως δεν θα το εδινα δημοσια.....αντε καλο μας βραδυ!!!....και ακομα καλυτερο ξημερωμα...!

----------


## thura7

χαχα.. καλο βραδυυυυυυυυυυυ.... μακαρι.. αυριο θα ειναι μια καλυτερη μερα... :cool:

----------


## Σταθης

ηταν καλη μερα?.......για εμενα παντως ηταν καλη οπως θα ειδες και στο αλλο ποστ

----------


## Σταθης

το ειδες το " Μυστικο" τελικα χτες?

----------


## thura7

τωρα τα ειδααααααα τα μνμ... τωρα το χω βαλει... στο 6 λεπτ0 ειμαι...

----------


## Σταθης

οκ...καλη ακροαση.....ειναι πολυ ενδιαφερον......

----------


## thura7

ευχαριστωωωωωωωωωωωωω.... θα σ πω εντυπωσεισ μετα...

----------


## Σταθης

ok.....καλο μεσημερι....

----------


## marsad

Γεια σας. Είμαι καινούργια στο forum. Διάβαζα τη συζήτηση σας και οφείλω να πω ότι είμαι παθούσα το τελευταίο διάστημα. Πως πάνε τα πράγματα για εσας; Είναι κάπως καλύτερα;

----------


## thura7

geia σου μαρσαντ. για πεσ μασ για σενα...
εγω εχω μια μικρη βελτιωσα... αλλα σκεφτηκα κ θα παω σε ομοιοπαθητικο.. θα το δοκιμασω κ αυτο.λενε οτι εχει αποτελεσματα..

----------


## marsad

Ναι το άκουσα κι εγώ. Αλλά δεν ξέρω. Να μας ενημερώσεις αν αρχίσεις και βλέπεις αποτελέσματα. Πως πήρες την απόφαση να πας σε ομοιοπαθητικό; Πιστεύεις ότι θα έχει καλύτερα αποτελέσματα από ότι η κανονική φαρμακοθεραπεία;

----------


## thura7

θα σ πω.. αρχικα κουραστηκα.. κανω τισ ψυχοθεραπειεσ μ βεβαια... κ δε θα τισ σταματησω.. 
το εψαξα πολυ στο ιντερνετ κ διαβασα για την ομοιοπαθητικη κ οτι βοηθαει στισ κρισεισ πανικου με αγοραφοβια που εχω εδω.. παραλληλα δε τολμουσα να παω ομωσ.. γιατι ηταν κατι διαφορετικο που ναι μεν μ κινουσε τη περιεργεια αλλα το φοβομουνα.. μετα ανοιχτηκε ενα θεμα εδω στο φορουμ κ υπηρχαν παιδια που κανανε κ ειδα αποτελεσματα.. κ λεω.. θα παω τελος.. 
κακο δε κανει.. οποτε γιατι χανω το χρονο μου...
εσυ τι ακριβωσ εχεισ κ τι κανεισ γι αυτο?

----------


## marsad

Εγώ μια από τα ίδια. Στο περίπου δηλαδή. Δεν έχω πάρει φάρμακα μόνο σε ψυχολόγο έχω πάει προς το παρών. Είχα κάποια συμπτώματα εδώ κια καιρό αλλά δεν έδινα σημασία. Περίεργες ταχυπαλμίες, δύσπνοια, αναγούλες και αδικαιολόγητος φόβος. Με πιάνανε κάτι περίεργα και ξυπνούσα 4 το πρωί με όλα αυτά. Αλλά δεν έδινα σημασία. Από την κούραση θα ναι έλεγα. Τελικά ο ψυχολόγος μου είπε ότι περνάω κρίσεις άγχους και πανικού. Με αποτέλεσμα να αποφεύγω να κάνω πράγματα να μένω στο σπίτι και να μην κάνω τίποτα μόνο και μόνο επειδή φοβάμαι μην τυχόν και πάθω κάτι. Δεν ξέρω πότε θα περάσει όλο αυτό και αν θα περάσει κάποια στιγμή, το σίγουρο όμως είναι οτι έχω απελπιστεί!!!!

----------


## thura7

να σαι σιγουρη οτι θα περασει... αλλα δυστυχωσ θελει πολυ προσπαθεια κ υπομονη.. να μην παραιτουμαστε..ποσο καιρο το εχεις?

----------


## marsad

η αλήθεια δεν ξέρω πόσο καιρό το έχω. γιατί όπως σου είπα δεν έδινα και μεγαλή σημασία σε αυτά που γινόντουσαν. αλλά σε γενικές γραμμές όχι περισσότερο από 2 μήνες. εκτός κι αν είχα και πιο παλιά κάποια περίεργα που με πιάνανε αλλα τα άφηνα να περάσουν έτσι χωρίς να δίνω και μεγάλη σημασία... υπάρχει λύση τελικα;

----------


## thura7

υπαρχει.. θα συνεχισεισ τισ ψυχοθεραπειεσ σου αλλα θελει χρονο.. βεβαια αν μπορεισ να δουλεψεισ τι σκεψεισ σ γρηγορα τοτε θα το ξεπερασεισ κ πολυ γρηγοροτερα.. εγω εκλεισα 1 χρονο και 2 μηνεσ περιπου... γι αυτο θα δοκιμασω κ ομοιοπαθητικη.. εσυ κανεισ κατι αλλο εκτισ απο ψυχοθεραπειεσ? βγαινεισ? δουλευεισ? εχεισ φιλουσ? βοηθανε πολυ ολα αυτα...

----------


## marsad

Δυστυχώς τώρα που κατάλαβα τι πραγματικά έχω οι φόβοι μου γίνανε θεόρατοι. Δηλαδή μακάρι να μην ήξερα τι έχω και να νόμιζα διάφορα, θα ήταν καλύτερα. Τώρα με πιάνει τρόμος. Έχω δοκιμάσει να βγω αλλά δεν μπορώ, είμαι συνεχώς με τον φόβο ότι κάτι θα πάθω. Δεν μπορώ να πω ότι με έπιασε ποτέ κρίση πανικού ενώ ήμουνα κάπου με την έννοια να τρέμω κι όλα αυτά. Μόνο ελάχιστες φορές έτυχε να νιώσω δύσπνοια ή κάτι και έφυγα. Πλέον όμως φοβάμαι να βγω από το σπίτι νιώθω ότι θα σωριαστώ και δεν θα ξέρω τι να κάνω. Με έπιασε χειρότερα και δε ξέρω πως να το παλέψω. Έχω φιλους που μου λένε συχνά να βγαίνουμε αλλά εγω δεν θέλω. Δν βρίσκω τη δύναμη να το κάνω αυτό. Φοβάμαι ότι κάτι θα πάθω και δεν θα μπορώ να φύγω να γυρίσω σπίτι. Άστα να πάνε.. μεγάλο βάσανο. Στην αρχή δεν ήξερα τι γινότανε, ένιωθα ότι θα τρελαθώ και ότι μόνο εγώ έχω αυτό το πράγμα..

----------


## thura7

opvs blepeis το εχουν παρααααααα πολλοι!!!.. δε ειναι κατι ανησυχητικο.. θα σ εχει εξηγηει κ η ψυχολογος.. μη φοβασαι.. ξερεισ τι να κανεισ??? μικρα μικρα βηματα.. σταδιακα.. ετσι θα δεισ βελτιωση..ξερω πολυ καλα τι σημαινει φοβοσ.. ποσο καιρο κανεισ ψυχοθεραπειες?

----------


## thura7

einai kανειιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι  εδωωωωωωωωωωωωωω????? heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelp.. αρχισαν τα συμπτωματα..περιμενουμε κοσμο σπιτι και αγχωθηκα κ αρχισαν τα οργανα.. δε μπορω ρε παιδια.. φοβαμαι μη παθω τιποτα...

----------


## thura7

παιδια μετα απο 1μιση μηνας θεραπειας νιωθω καλυτερα...μη φοβαστε...ολα ξεπερνιουνται τελικα..

----------


## anxious4ever

μαναρακι μου ΘΥΡΑ 7! ποσο χαιρομαι που εισαι καλα???!!! να σαι παντα καλα! ειδες???
αντε καλη αρχη στην νεα σου ζωη!!! χεχε!!

----------


## manos32

Παιδιά καλησπέρα,ας πω και γω την ιστορία μου..Στα 16 περίπου δοκίμασα χασίς και επαθα κρίση πανικου,και λιγο αργότερα αγοραφοβία..Με χίλια ζόρια το ξεπέρασα μετα απο κανα δυο χρόνια αφού πήγαινα με ταξί στις τελευταίες τάξεις του λυκείου σχολείο..Τώρα είμαι 32,και εδώ και 3 χρόνια περίπου έκαναν την επανεμφάνισή τους οι πανικοί και η αγοραφοβία..Υπάρχει περίπτωση να ξαναφύγουν πάλι αυτά?:confused:
Μπορεί για πολλά χρόνια βέβαια οι πανικοί να είχαν φύγει,αλλά είχα κάτι εμμονές κουραστικές,και αυπνίες συχνά ενοχλητικές,που τις πάλευα με πολύ κόπο βέβαια..
Και νόμιζα οτι εχω ξεμπερδέψει με τους πανικούς..

----------


## thura7

ευχαριστω boomaki moy!!! αλλα δυστυχως απο τοτε εχω μεινει σταθερη..!!! ελπιζω ολα να πανε καλυτερα!! ολοι εχουμε τη δυναμη μεσα μας!!!

----------


## thura7

> Παιδιά καλησπέρα,ας πω και γω την ιστορία μου..Στα 16 περίπου δοκίμασα χασίς και επαθα κρίση πανικου,και λιγο αργότερα αγοραφοβία..Με χίλια ζόρια το ξεπέρασα μετα απο κανα δυο χρόνια αφού πήγαινα με ταξί στις τελευταίες τάξεις του λυκείου σχολείο..Τώρα είμαι 32,και εδώ και 3 χρόνια περίπου έκαναν την επανεμφάνισή τους οι πανικοί και η αγοραφοβία..Υπάρχει περίπτωση να ξαναφύγουν πάλι αυτά?:confused:
> Μπορεί για πολλά χρόνια βέβαια οι πανικοί να είχαν φύγει,αλλά είχα κάτι εμμονές κουραστικές,και αυπνίες συχνά ενοχλητικές,που τις πάλευα με πολύ κόπο βέβαια..
> Και νόμιζα οτι εχω ξεμπερδέψει με τους πανικούς..



καλησπερα μανο32!!! ολα καποια στιγμη φευγουν αλλα θελουν σωστη αντιμετωπιση!!

----------


## 66psy

ΑΣ ΕΡΘΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΠΑΝΙΚΟΙ ΚΙ ΑΣ ΜΗΝ ΦΥΓΟΥΝ ΠΟΤΕ. ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΤΗΝ ΖΩΗ ΠΙΟ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΟΥΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΛΙΓΟΤΕΡΟ ΒΑΡΕΤΗ ΠΛΑΚΑ ΠΛΑΚΑ

----------


## P73

οχι psy μη μου λες τετοια χα χα χα

----------


## thura7

καλησπερα κ παλι!! επανηλθα δριμυτερη και χαλια φυσικα!! παλι συμπτωματα!! ενδιαφερον οι πανικοι?? απαπαπαπαπα!!! να μ λειπει το βυσινο!!

----------

